# Buddy while TTC#1



## babydust1516

This is our 4th month TTC #1! I am 24 years old and cannot wait for that moment when I see that double pink line! I am currently on CD5 and am expected to ovulate on the 29th. Was wondering if anyone is right around where I am and wants to go through this journey together? I was really thinking that I was pregnant last month, but when AF came, the disappointment I felt was insane. Hopefully it will happen soon :) baby dust to everyone and positive thoughts!


----------



## bdb

im 12 dpo with bfn... still trying to have hope but very discouraging.... not quite where you are in the cycle but we can share symptoms for tww and vent any time you want.... Im also 24 and ttc #1...... ( we are at the age all of our friends are either pregnant or already have kids vent I hate seeing so many of my friends getting accidentally pregnant and knowing that Im literally on a mission and could have a long journey ahead of me :( )


----------



## jjbubbles28

Hello ladies:hi:
I am the old lady here. I am 35 and hubby 44. Waited a long time to solidify our careers, home , and finances, but now on cycle 8 and no luck. Am on alot of supplements and try every other day for a 2 week fertile period, but no luck so far. Will go to a doctor probably by October, November. Currently on CD8 and should ovulate around August 29 also. Best of luck :thumbup:


----------



## babydust1516

bdb said:


> I can completely relate to you on this! I have so many friends with children but they didn't go about it the right way. now we are trying to get pregnant because we are married and ready and I feel as though it is going to be tough as wel. I am only on cycle day 6 but I'm more than happy to talk to you a out symptoms and in general :).
> 
> Jjbubbles we will be in the 2ww together then! Longest two weeks of my life lol.


----------



## TTTTina

Hello! I am 27 and TTC#2! This is our 2nd month trying and i am on cd9 and supposed to ovulate the 27th! I would love to be a buddy and talk with ya thru our journies together and our symptoms and rants? =)


----------



## babydust1516

Hey girl! That's awesome! Congrats on your first. What did you have? Name? How long did it take you to conceive your first. Lol sorry for all of my questions already! Just so curious and so anxious myself!


----------



## TTTTina

Lol. I had a boy. His name is Aiden and he is now 4 and a half years old. With my first I wasn't trying to conceive, it just happend, so he was an unknown blessing. I am excited for my o day to arrive. I also thought I may be pregnant last cycle and was upset when af came, but I know it can take a while, I just hope it doesn't! I hope we get our bfp this cycle!


----------



## babydust1516

I would LOVE to get a BFP this cycle. It would be awesome if we both got that on the same cycle! I think it hit my husband kind of hard last month, as it did me, that we weren't pregnant. I think we both thought last month was THE MONTH and when we found out it wasn't, we were both a bit upset. We are both very ready for the fertile time again this month. Do you ever test before AF comes or do you usually wait?


----------



## TTTTina

It would be very awesome if we both got it, then we could be bump buddies too! Lol. Thinking its THE month then have it not happen is the worst! I test a couple days before af is due, I've been anxious and wanted to test sooner but don't lol.


----------



## babydust1516

lol that would be awesome if we ended up being bump buddies also! last month i decided to start to test at 10dpo because I was so anxious...fingers crossed


----------



## TTTTina

I am crossing my fingers for us!


----------



## babydust1516

Me too! :)


----------



## TTTTina

Cd14 and I should o anytime now! Excited, but the waiting is annoying. Lol


----------



## babydust1516

I agree! I'm CD12 and the waiting is already killing me and the two week wait hasn't even started yet!


----------



## TTTTina

I'm not even sure if I ovulated or not, my CM wasn't very reliable so next month I'm going to start doing opks if we are not lucky this month!


----------



## babydust1516

TTTTina said:


> I'm not even sure if I ovulated or not, my CM wasn't very reliable so next month I'm going to start doing opks if we are not lucky this month!

I have never looked at my CM honestly. I used an OPK last month and had enough strips to do it this month, but the actual tester wasn't working. I didn't have money to go out and get another one this month. I am keeping my fingers crossed that I ovulate as expected (tomorrow). My breasts have been killing me this week and I have been overly crampy. It usually isn't this bad, so I don't know why this month it is. Hopefully it means I am having a good ovulation lol.


----------



## Katies

Is it alright to join you ladies, I'm TTC #3 for almost 3 years now, I'm also 24 :)


----------



## babydust1516

Absolutely girl! Anyone is welcome! Congrats on having two already! Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## TTTTina

Well I hope that means you are having a good ovulation and it gets you a bfp lol. According to my apps I am 1 or 2 dpo so now the tww begins. So impatient though lol. 

Welcome katies!


----------



## babydust1516

Do you ever test early? Or do you wait it out?


----------



## Katies

babydust1516 said:


> Absolutely girl! Anyone is welcome! Congrats on having two already! Where are you in your cycle?

Thanks ladies, Cycle day 36, Taking provera to try and regulate my Cycle and start ovulating. 3 more days left then I should get AF and CD1


----------



## Katies

babydust1516 said:


> Do you ever test early? Or do you wait it out?

I'm a stick addict >.> I tend to use them if I have them.. even when I know I'm not pregnant! :winkwink: It's a very expensive addiction lol. So I try not to have them in the house. but then I get nights like the other night I spent all day reading fourms and people's BFP's and I'm like hm.. 10PM but I'm going to go out and buy a test >.> Luckily all the shops were closed at 10PM lol.


----------



## babydust1516

Hahaha I started to do that last month! I have 3 hanging around right now! I can't wait to use them! Haha


----------



## TTTTina

babydust1516 said:


> Do you ever test early? Or do you wait it out?

Altho I do like poas I wait it out till af is at least 1 day late. I have very good self control no matter how impatient I am lol. If I get a bfp I take a couple just to be sure tho lol.


----------



## Katies

What are you ladies doing this cycle to help things along?


----------



## babydust1516

I wish I had the will power to not test! I'm going to try and be more patient this month. 

I'm staying busy trying to get my class set up for the school year. It's helping me keep my mind off everything else. I've been taking prenatal since before we started trying and now I also take omega 3 vitamins. I'm hoping they will help with my CM in general. I've also started to drink more washer again. I'm trying to be as healthy as I can. That's the hardest part! Lol


----------



## Katies

babydust1516 said:


> I wish I had the will power to not test! I'm going to try and be more patient this month.
> 
> I'm staying busy trying to get my class set up for the school year. It's helping me keep my mind off everything else. I've been taking prenatal since before we started trying and now I also take omega 3 vitamins. I'm hoping they will help with my CM in general. I've also started to drink more washer again. I'm trying to be as healthy as I can. That's the hardest part! Lol

Nice, Yeah I hate drinking water! I'm good if I add some lemon into it and ice.. but then i have to constantly remind myself to drink it. This cycle I've been taking Provera to try and "reboot" my ovulation. Then when my new cycle starts (hoping for it in 3 days) I'm going to take some soy isoflovones on day 3-7 and see if it helps me ovulate. (currently not ovulating) I'm also doing fertility Acupuncture. So here's hoping that September is our month! It would be really nice to have it in September, My daughters birthdays are Aug and Sept. so a good spread would be nice. Also getting married on Oct 4th :)


----------



## TTTTina

I am not doing anything this cycle to help anything along. Lol. Just check my CM sometimes. I do drink a lot of water mostly on a daily basis. I didn't notice any ewcm this cycle tho


----------



## babydust1516

Katies said:


> babydust1516 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had the will power to not test! I'm going to try and be more patient this month.
> 
> I'm staying busy trying to get my class set up for the school year. It's helping me keep my mind off everything else. I've been taking prenatal since before we started trying and now I also take omega 3 vitamins. I'm hoping they will help with my CM in general. I've also started to drink more washer again. I'm trying to be as healthy as I can. That's the hardest part! Lol
> 
> Nice, Yeah I hate drinking water! I'm good if I add some lemon into it and ice.. but then i have to constantly remind myself to drink it. This cycle I've been taking Provera to try and "reboot" my ovulation. Then when my new cycle starts (hoping for it in 3 days) I'm going to take some soy isoflovones on day 3-7 and see if it helps me ovulate. (currently not ovulating) I'm also doing fertility Acupuncture. So here's hoping that September is our month! It would be really nice to have it in September, My daughters birthdays are Aug and Sept. so a good spread would be nice. Also getting married on Oct 4th :)Click to expand...

Congrats on the wedding! I just got married in May! And ya I am hoping to be more patient this month with testing lol


----------



## babydust1516

So if my calendar was correct then I'm officially 1dpo! He we go with the tww...lol


----------



## Katies

Good luck Babydust!


----------



## Katies

TTTTina said:


> I am not doing anything this cycle to help anything along. Lol. Just check my CM sometimes. I do drink a lot of water mostly on a daily basis. I didn't notice any ewcm this cycle tho

I did that for 2 years, now I'm stepping it up a step heh


----------



## babydust1516

Thanks girl!


----------



## babydust1516

How's everything going for everyone this cycle? Any updates?


----------



## Katie_A

I'm 29, second cycle TTC #1 and I O'd on Aug 30th. Excited to have buddies! :) The TWW is kiiiiiiiilling meeeeeee :sad2:


----------



## babydust1516

Ahhhhhhhhhh I believe I O'd on the 29th so we should be right one track with each other Katie! Hopefully it goes by fast. Do you wait to see AF or do you test even before it's due?


----------



## Katie_A

Last cycle I started testing WAAAAYYY early, and I have a stack of Wondfo tests just waitin to get peed on! Haha. So even though my hope is to hold out till the 12th and see it as an exercise in zen patience, knowing me I'll probably test early!

What about you? Are you an early tester?


----------



## babydust1516

I usually try to hold out until really close to the date, but last month i tested a little early. Hopefully i can hold out a little longer this time!


----------



## TTTTina

babydust1516 said:


> How's everything going for everyone this cycle? Any updates?

Still just waiting around. Stupid tww. Lol


----------



## Katies

Cycle day 2 here.. so long to go :(


----------



## babydust1516

TTTTina said:


> babydust1516 said:
> 
> 
> How's everything going for everyone this cycle? Any updates?
> 
> Still just waiting around. Stupid tww. LolClick to expand...

Lol how much longer do you have?


----------



## babydust1516

Ugh...it's so tough starting all over again! I'm finally 4dpo and I feel like it took so long to get here!


----------



## Katie_A

I woke up this morning like "hoooowww is it only 3dpo today??!" Never has time moved so slowly in my life. After my BFN last month I actually felt ok, I sort of knew I wasn't, and also knew it would be crazy considering my irregular cycles to get pregnant on the first cycle trying. It was a long cycle, so I was happy when AF finally showed because it meant we could start trying again. All month I've felt quite relaxed about the whole thing, not anxious or stressed at all as I was in the beginning of the first cycle trying (stressed about timing sex right, and worrying a lot that there was something wrong with me)...but I have to say, now that it's come down to the waiting, I'm starting to feel a bit antsy! I also have today and tomorrow off work too, haha, so all the time to sit around and watch the clock tick. *groan*


----------



## TTTTina

babydust1516 said:


> TTTTina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1516 said:
> 
> 
> How's everything going for everyone this cycle? Any updates?
> 
> Still just waiting around. Stupid tww. LolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol how much longer do you have?Click to expand...

I am 6dpo today and I am testing on the 10th if af hasn't shown, that's when af is due. I don't test early Cuz I don't like to get my hopes up and then be let down with a bfn lol


----------



## TTTTina

Katie_A said:


> I woke up this morning like "hoooowww is it only 3dpo today??!" Never has time moved so slowly in my life. After my BFN last month I actually felt ok, I sort of knew I wasn't, and also knew it would be crazy considering my irregular cycles to get pregnant on the first cycle trying. It was a long cycle, so I was happy when AF finally showed because it meant we could start trying again. All month I've felt quite relaxed about the whole thing, not anxious or stressed at all as I was in the beginning of the first cycle trying (stressed about timing sex right, and worrying a lot that there was something wrong with me)...but I have to say, now that it's come down to the waiting, I'm starting to feel a bit antsy! I also have today and tomorrow off work too, haha, so all the time to sit around and watch the clock tick. *groan*

Seems like it took me forever to get to 6dpo. I feel like I did last cycle in my tww and then af came, so I'm not feeling very positive this month, but I am trying to stay positive for that bfp!


----------



## babydust1516

Last cycle I truly thought I was pregnant! I had so many signs and was so upset when AF came. This month I'm not so hopefully for some reason lol. Idk if it's because I'm scared to get my hopes up or because my body is telling me I'm not, but there's always a chance!


----------



## babydust1516

Well I just got done my first day of teaching today! I am completely exhausted. The day flew by and I feel like I got nothing accomplished with the students haha. Anyone having any symptoms yet. My breasts are so tender (they have been ALL month. Since the end of my last period actually). I have a creamy yellow CM (sorry if that's TMI), and I would say tired, but that is probably from teaching. Hope all is going well for everyone!


----------



## TTTTina

My boobs aren't sore at all. They were with my first. I have no CM. I'm trying to stay positive but I'm having a hard time with it. I just keep thinking if I'm pregnant than my breast would be sore


----------



## Katies

TTTTina said:


> My boobs aren't sore at all. They were with my first. I have no CM. I'm trying to stay positive but I'm having a hard time with it. I just keep thinking if I'm pregnant than my breast would be sore

You don't always get sore breast :) I didn't have them with #2 but I did with #1


----------



## TTTTina

Katies said:


> TTTTina said:
> 
> 
> My boobs aren't sore at all. They were with my first. I have no CM. I'm trying to stay positive but I'm having a hard time with it. I just keep thinking if I'm pregnant than my breast would be sore
> 
> You don't always get sore breast :) I didn't have them with #2 but I did with #1Click to expand...

Well that gives me some hope!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Hello ladies

May I join? Hubby and I are both 27 and ttc #1. This is our 4th month ntnp and our 2nd month actually trying. It's really exciting that he wants to try- I've been broody for 3 years! But now I'm nervous how long it will take... The not knowing is a killer! How do you not think about it all the time?!

I think I'm 3/4 dpo but I don't use OPKs so not sure. My nipples are sore but it's too early to symptom spot really!

How is everyone else?


----------



## TTTTina

Hello! I think about it all the time. It was so easy with my first I thought it'd be just as easy with my second. I am only in my 2nd month trying but I already feel like I'm out this month. I didn't opk this last time neither but I'll start next cycle!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Why do you think you're out? Where are you in your cycle? I've read of so many who think they're out only to get a bfp, I don't think we can tell until testing/AF. Though I know what you mean- even though rationally I know that, I think a part of me is still expecting to feel completely different if it was the month! Haha!

Is there anything you do that takes your mind off it well? I love painting and that's really helping. I'm starting an art course this month so hopefully will distract me! 

Have a great Sunday :)


----------



## babydust1516

I'm currently 9dpo! It's so tempting to start testing butI'm going to hold out a little longer. Part of me isn't very hopefully because last month i got my hopes up because of all my signs and symptoms and then AF came. I'm trying so hard not to think about it though! I usually try to stay busy with my husband, family or friends. I'm always trying to do things where my mind is constantly working. I also just started a new job so that's really keeping my mind going. This is our 4th month trying and it feels like an eternity.


----------



## TTTTina

I thought I was out because I didn't feel any different, now I know I'm out cuz af showed up today a couple days early. Boo. I like to read and spend time with friends and family to keep my mind off it. I can officially say we are on our 3rd month trying. I hope it don't go to 4. I'm using opks this time.


----------



## Cupoftea3

Babydust- What's your new job? Did you apply for it when you were ttc? How long do you need to work there before getting preg to get maternity pay? I've applied for a new job and was wondering about that. Though I haven't heard anything yet! How are you feeling this month? Tempted to test?

TIna- so sorry this wasn't your month, though I'm sure it won't be long! And with OPKs you will have the peace of mind that you've done what you can at the right time. I think I'll use them too next month if this one doesn't work!

Do you find ttc stressful? It's always on my mind and it's not something I can just openly talk about with people. I try not to talk about it much to my hubby, as he's so laid back and I want to at least appear to be chilled out too!! Who do you talk to about it if anyone?


----------



## babydust1516

I just got a job teaching. I got it while TTC so that part is stressful because I am working with children and I don't want to let them down but I also don't want to put my life on hold. I believe I only have to work for 5 months. If I am pregnant this month then I won't be due until the end of May, so I wouldn't be missing too much of the school year. 

I am so tempted to test right now, but I want to hold out a couple more days! We will see how that works out.

I talk to my friends sometimes about it, but that's mostly when they ask questions. I sometimes talk to my hubby, but like yours he is laid back and so relaxed about it (or at least he seems that way lol). I find that it can be stressful, but I am trying my best to not let it get to me!

Tina I am so sorry that AF came let alone came early for you! Hopefully next month will be the time! This is 4 months of trying for me, so I know how you feel. I am due for AF Friday, so we shall see!


----------



## TTTTina

I don't find it too stressful, just when af comes I get disappointed. I haven't told anyone we ate ttc. I talk to dh about it. He Is relaxed about it too. I have fx'd for you guys!!


----------



## babydust1516

Thanks girl! We haven't told our families we are TTC. We want that part to be a surprise for all of them.


----------



## Katie_A

Tina - sorry to hear you're out :( sending you so much baby dust for next cycle!

Babydust - I also started a new job last week, and it's keeping me distracted and busy to a certain extent BUT it's a medical clinic so I see pregnant woman a lot which doesn't help keep my mind of the wait AT ALL. haha. I agree that keeping busy is really key to not going mad in the process of TTC!

Cupoftea - I know what you mean, at first I talked about it with my hubby all the time, but I could tell he was starting to just glaze over...he wants a baby super bad too, but obviously since it's not happening in his body he's a little more detached from the whole process and not that interested in hearing every little symptom or whatever...haha...wish I knew some people in real life who were TTC, but this board is a good substitute!


AFM - I've been feeling like this wasn't our month either....caved and tested today at 8dpo and got a BFN of course. Wasn't surprised, though obviously it's too early to know for sure. HOWEVER, just in the past 6 hours or so my boobs have started to feel really sore and tingly which isn't normal for me...so who knows....probably just wishful thinking. Only time will tell!


----------



## babydust1516

It's nice to be able to wishfully think though! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope the symptoms you're feeling are positive ones! I really want to cave tomorrow morning and test at 10dpo but I'm going to try and wait a few more days. We shall see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Baby dust- oh what do you teach? I trained as a secondary school teacher but we've moved around so much with hubby's job, I work as a tutor now. I love it, and it's really flexible being self employed. Though we've just moved again so I'm starting from scratch, so business is slow to pick up. I need more to do!!! You're very strong and patient waiting and not testing, well done!

Tina- do you have a treat when AF comes? How are you doing?

Katie- congrats on your new job too! Are you enjoying it? Any more symptoms today?


----------



## babydust1516

I am an elementary school teacher and absolutely love it! I wouldn't want to do anything else! What grades have you taught? 

Where are you on your cycle?


----------



## Katies

How is everyone feeling today? I'm getting impatience waiting for the O to happen.. 

CD 9 here.


----------



## Cupoftea3

What age is elementary school? I've taught secondary which is ages 11-18. I get really confused with the American schools, it's completely different?!

Hey Katies, I know that feeling. Though you can get in plenty of sex and generally enjoy this bit! How long have you been trying?

To be honest Im not sure exactly where I am in my cycle because I don't use OPKs yet and never very sure about all the cervix/cm checking! AF is due in just less than 2 weeks. I have a sneaking suspicion I ovulate earlier than day 14 though. Can that happen?


----------



## TTTTina

What do you mean by have a treat? Lol

I am doing okay, just have painful cramps and I'm on day 2 so it's heavy for me today. Hoping these next few days go by fast!


----------



## babydust1516

You can absolutely O sooner than day 14. I'm feeling ok today. Tempted to test tonight or tomorrow morning or both lol.


----------



## Katie_A

Hi everyone! hope you're all well! So....I'm still kind of disbelieving BUT I think got a very faint positive on a FRER this evening! 

I'm 9dpo today and I caved and took a cheapie test this morning and thought I saw a VERY faint line, but I really had to sort of squint to see it so I figured I'd wait till at least tomorrow morning to try again. But then I got home from work and the FRERs were just calling my name...it's a pretty faint line but it's there there and it's actually much more visible in real life than in this crappy cell phone pic. Let me know what you ladies think though...I really don't want to get my hopes up too much yet as it's only our 2nd cycle and the doctor I went to told me to expect it to take awhile since my periods are crazy irregular and he thought I had PCOS. It would be so wild if I really am pregnant! Hoping for the best but wanting to be realistic here! Anyway, here's a pic below so you all can tell me what you think. Going to test again tomorrow morning and hoping it's good news!
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydust1516

Omg I see it I see it!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh girl! So happy for you :) That is truly amazing! Have you told your hubby yet?


----------



## Katie_A

babydust1516 said:


> Omg I see it I see it!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh girl! So happy for you :) That is truly amazing! Have you told your hubby yet?

Haha...yes. My plan was to wait until I had gotten a real BFP and confirmed with a blood test, because I didn't want to get his hopes up...but when he came home from work I was just so giddy and I'm easy to read I guess so he kept prying and I caved and told him. Definitely still trying to be realistic and know that it's just an early faint result, fingers crossed it sticks! :)


----------



## babydust1516

Sooooo I didn't want to say anything until I talked to my hubby but before you posted earlier I also got a BFP! I'm 4 days out from the expected AF but I'm so excited. It showed up right away which was insane. I was in total shock because I was SURE AF was coming.


----------



## TTTTina

Katie_A said:
 

> Hi everyone! hope you're all well! So....I'm still kind of disbelieving BUT I think got a very faint positive on a FRER this evening!
> 
> I'm 9dpo today and I caved and took a cheapie test this morning and thought I saw a VERY faint line, but I really had to sort of squint to see it so I figured I'd wait till at least tomorrow morning to try again. But then I got home from work and the FRERs were just calling my name...it's a pretty faint line but it's there there and it's actually much more visible in real life than in this crappy cell phone pic. Let me know what you ladies think though...I really don't want to get my hopes up too much yet as it's only our 2nd cycle and the doctor I went to told me to expect it to take awhile since my periods are crazy irregular and he thought I had PCOS. It would be so wild if I really am pregnant! Hoping for the best but wanting to be realistic here! Anyway, here's a pic below so you all can tell me what you think. Going to test again tomorrow morning and hoping it's good news!

I see it! Yay! Hope the line gets darker for you!


----------



## TTTTina

babydust1516 said:


> Sooooo I didn't want to say anything until I talked to my hubby but before you posted earlier I also got a BFP! I'm 4 days out from the expected AF but I'm so excited. It showed up right away which was insane. I was in total shock because I was SURE AF was coming.

Yay for you too! Congrats!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Oh my goodness!!!! That is so so exciting, congrats both of you!! Can't believe you both got one at the same time! 

Oh please tell me, did you feel any different this month? Did you think you might be? Gosh I'm so excited for you!

Tina- haha I mean you know how some people have treats planned for if they get AF, like a big glass of wine or a shopping trip or a manicure etc. 

Pregnant ladies do stay and post here? I'd love to hear what happens next!


----------



## e_jenkins14

babydust1516 said:


> Sooooo I didn't want to say anything until I talked to my hubby but before you posted earlier I also got a BFP! I'm 4 days out from the expected AF but I'm so excited. It showed up right away which was insane s in total shock because I was SURE AF was coming.

Sorry I am late responding- its been a few days since I been on here. I just read all the posts on this thread, and i am super happy for you!!!! Did you notice any signs the last week? My breasts have been sore- and I am 7dpo. 
Omg so tell me- how did your hubby react? Besides being super happy and excited!!!! Congrats again!!!:baby::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## babydust1516

So I just two more tests this morning. The one was very faint (more so than last night believe it or not!) But the second line is there and the Clear Blue says yes also like last night!

Honestly, my boobs have huey ALL month! Since the end of my last period, so me telling you that was a sign wouldn't necessarily be true. But my boobs are sore for sure. The one thing that pushed me to test last night (hope this isn't TMI) was the fact that I had diarrhea all day and yet my stomach wasn't bothering me. I knew I didn't eat anything bad either. As for my CM I had a lot for a while up until about 7-8 dpo and since then haven't had as much and what I do have is more of a watery CM.

My hubby is def I nite excited. I wrapped the two tests from last night up in a onesie and have it to him. His smile was amazing! I got lots of kisses. I'm calling the doctors today to see when they want me to come in too.


----------



## babydust1516

I've also had cramps since yesterday too which is usually a sign of AF bit not this time. I'm still 3 days out from what would be AF so I'm surprised the lines are there already!


----------



## TTTTina

Cupoftea3 said:


> Oh my goodness!!!! That is so so exciting, congrats both of you!! Can't believe you both got one at the same time!
> 
> Oh please tell me, did you feel any different this month? Did you think you might be? Gosh I'm so excited for you!
> 
> Tina- haha I mean you know how some people have treats planned for if they get AF, like a big glass of wine or a shopping trip or a manicure etc.
> 
> Pregnant ladies do stay and post here? I'd love to hear what happens next!

Lol, well i never have any treats planned, but i did have a couple glasses of wine Sunday night, cheersing to this being our cycle hopefully. Lol


----------



## babydust1516

I am hoping that this is your cycle too girl! Fingers are definitely crossed over here!


----------



## TTTTina

Thanks! Are you going to be sticking around this thread? I will be and keeping everyone updated. I'd love to hear updates from you on your pregnancy!


----------



## Katie_A

babydust1516 said:


> Sooooo I didn't want to say anything until I talked to my hubby but before you posted earlier I also got a BFP! I'm 4 days out from the expected AF but I'm so excited. It showed up right away which was insane. I was in total shock because I was SURE AF was coming.


OMG!!! CONGRATS!!! So exciting!!! :wohoo:


I took two more tests this AM, the FRER was the same as the night before just a faint line. But I did get a faint positive Wondfo, and the Wondfo I had taken the day before was BFN, so that's encouraging. I'm very cautiously optimistic. Not having any symptoms really other than the sore nipples/boobs....but I guess that's not uncommon? Going to keep testing and hope for darker lines.

Wondering when I should go for a blood test?

Good luck to Tina and everyone else!!! Baby dust to all!


----------



## Katie_A

babydust1516 said:


> My hubby is def I nite excited. I wrapped the two tests from last night up in a onesie and have it to him. His smile was amazing! I got lots of kisses. I'm calling the doctors today to see when they want me to come in too.

So cute!!! Aww, that's such a sweet idea! I want to do something cute like that to tell our parents!


----------



## babydust1516

I am definitely planning on sticking around on this thread! I want to stay updated on who is next and i will keep you guys updated on me!

Katie I am feeling the same way! I have literally taken 5 tests since Monday night just because I am so taken back! I will feel even better when AF doesn't show Friday! I am crampy but that's supposedly normal as well because your body is adjusting and getting ready for a baby to be growing in you. I tried to posts some of my tests on here but I'll have to post them in all separate messages. My first FRER came up immediately, then I took a clear blue to see how far I was. Then, I took another FRER yesterday morning and that took a little longer to show but the line slowly darkened (that scared me) and I took another clear blue right after. And then last night my husband wanted me to take the last one I had so I took a FRER again and it came up almost immediately again. I know they say FMU is the best, but my NTU seems to be working fine and almost better. I may pick more up today because I'm still in total shock. 

I scheduled an appt with my OBGYN for my initial visit but I'm not going to get in until the 25th. So far away! But I'm very excited and hoping all goes as planned.

My husband and I ordered two little ornaments off a Christmas shops website that we love to give to our parents. Both us and our families LOVE Christmas and since it's right around the corner we figured it would work. We aren't telling most of our friends until we are out of the first trimester though :).


----------



## Cupoftea3

How exciting! Katie have you missed AF yet? It must feel really surreal... You must want to scream it to the world! 

How are you Tina? Have you bought any OPKs yet? Will be praying for you this month!

I feel strangely calm and patient so far this cycle. I'm not even symptom spotting (yet) as there's just nothing. I have another 10 days to wait! I think you girls have given me a lot of hope and positive thinking so thank you :)


----------



## TTTTina

I did go out and get some opks lol. I'm excited to use them. I am okay, cd4. AF should be done tomorrow and then waiting for O day. Hoping this is our cycle!

I was feeling discouraged, but this is only going to be our 3rd cycle trying and I know it can take a while, I'm just impatient. Lol. I know a lot of people who are pregnant or just had babies, and everyone getting bfp's on here and it gives me hope, and more baby fever lol.


----------



## babydust1516

Have hope! 4 months seemed to have payed off for us! I'm still anxious for Friday to not see AF though. I'm still crampy which is normal and tired. I'm hungry a lot but only for small portions of food. My bbs still are sore so I'm hoping all goes as planned.


----------



## Katie_A

Tina: Aww, was feeling impatient already on our first cycle! So I feel you! When you're ready you're just READY! Have hope! This seems like a lucky thread so hopefully you'll be next! :) 

I found using OPKs SUPER helpful! That combined with temping helped me to pinpoint my exact O day this cycle. 


cupoftea:It is very VERY surreal, I barely believe it yet. I do want to just tell everyone in sight, which is why I'm glad I have all of you! Keeps me from telling literally everyone. Although I did cave and tell my mom today. We're pretty much best friends so it was hard to keep it from her when I saw her today. She was overjoyed and also apparently had a dream about me having a baby the night I first got a positive test. How wild is that? AF is due friday, so still feeling cautiously optimistic. Only time will tell...

Today my test was definitely darker than the two days prior. I'm basically just continuing to test hoping for darker and darker lines. Spending entirely too much $$$$ on FRERs. 

Also, today I also experienced some cramping in my very lower abdomen into my upper thighs even. Not really like AF cramps for me, more like burning and twingy if that makes sense? What do your cramps feel like Babydust? Like AF or different? 
And I also actually had a very teensy bit of spotting. I never would have noticed except I check my cervical fluid/position every day and noticed a tiny bit of pink on my finger (sorry if TMI!). I know that's normal but it still made me a tad nervous. Boobs are still kind of sore but nothing too intense. Temp continues to rise. 

I think I'm going to try to make it to a walk in clinic after work tomorrow to get a blood test. I actually work in a clinic and probably could get it done at work but I only JUST started last week, so don't really feel comfortable to ask yet. Seems annoying to have to go to a walk in and wait when I literally spend all day in a place that could do it in a second! Also don't think I'm ready for everyone at my new job to know I'm preggo yet!


----------



## babydust1516

My cramps are dull and in my lower abdomen. Sort of lime AF but not exactly. I too keep testing! My money is going to that constantly lol I'm not sure for AF until Friday either but the lines keep coming up with no problem!


----------



## TTTTina

When I was pregnant with my first I had cramps during my tww, they werent bad but enough to be felt and i could just tell they werent normal af/pms cramps. If i moved a certain way or too fast they would come too. Then the day AF was due I woke up to one of the most painful cramps I had ever had, and I never wake up to my cramps, and there was no blood and it lasted about a half hour. I just had a feeling I was pregnant and I was right. Just sharing how my cramps were just in case it happens to you guys and feel maybe something is amiss. Lol. They lasted farther into my pregnancy too...don't remember how far into it tho. I also bled around 3 months and went to ER and was told I had a threatened miscarriage but no cramping at that point.


----------



## babydust1516

Thanks for the info Tina! It's always good to hear other stories and what others have experienced.


----------



## TTTTina

You are welcome! If you have Anymore questions about what I experienced in pregnancy just ask!


----------



## babydust1516

I definitely will! I'm just ready for tomorrow to not get AF for the first time. I think it'll put me more at ease :)


----------



## Katie_A

Tina - yeah, that's like my cramps...if I move in a certain way sometimes I get a twinge. Or I'll just get random twinges. Nice to hear you experienced something similar!

I had more brownish spotting today so really hoping everything is ok...I went to the doctor to get blood drawn so we'll see where my hormone levels are at. 

My AF is due tomorrow too! :)

Here's the test I took this morning, no mistaking this BFP at least! :) 

How are you feeling babydust?
 



Attached Files:







unnamed-1.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydust1516

Don't worry too much about the spotting!

I'm feeling pretty good actually. Cramping here and there, boobs hurt and tired but that's all for now. I've been testing every day which makes me sound crazy i know lol. I've been drinking a lot of water so the darkness of my lines vary but they're still there!

Today has been the day I've been looking forward to. No AF when i woke up. Fingers crossed it stays that way. There's no reason it shouldn't though :)


----------



## Cupoftea3

Beautiful line Katie!


----------



## TTTTina

I wish I was pregnant and that that was the reason I don't feel good. I think I have an infection, I have diarrhea, cramping and a fever of 103. Sorry if tmi lol. I took some ibuprofen and made a Dr app for in a couple hours.


----------



## babydust1516

What cycle day are you on? I've had diarrhea for days and that was my first symptom


----------



## Cupoftea3

Oh no poor you! Did you see the doctor yet? Really hope you feel better soon


----------



## Katie_A

Oh Tina! That sounds awful! I hope you're all better really soon! I had a brutal stomach flu this past winter and pretty much felt like I was on death's door for 3 days. Wouldn't wish that on anyone! :hugs:

No AF for me today, but still having cramping and brown spotting (just a tiny little bit though). Anxiously awaiting the results of my blood test which I thought would be in today but it looks like won't arrive until tomorrow.


----------



## babydust1516

Be positive and hopeful! Does AF usually show up right on time for you? The brown spotting could be implantation. Some people get it for several days.

I hope you feel better Tina!


----------



## Katie_A

babydust1516 said:


> Be positive and hopeful! Does AF usually show up right on time for you? The brown spotting could be implantation. Some people get it for several days.
> 
> I hope you feel better Tina!

My cycles are wildly irregular so it's hard to say :/ But my LP has been 13/14 days since I started charting which would make AF due today or tomorrow. Trying to just stay super relaxed and feel OK about whatever happens. I have a long history of cervical bleeding too because of surgery and follow up procedures done to remove pre-cancerous cells when I was 18 (now 29)...so I'm not sure if the pregnancy could somehow cause my cervix to be more sensitive and bleed a bit? The doctor I saw is going to send me to a specialist if my BHCG comes back high enough to indicate pregnancy -- to check out my cervical strength and make sure it's strong enough to sustain pregnancy. I just want this little bean to stick!


----------



## babydust1516

I'll be hoping for you girl! Everything will be ok and work out! If it sticks then that's the first battle won!


----------



## TTTTina

AF just got done today. So now I'm really waiting to ovulate lol. I noticed earlier blood mixed in with my diarrhea and I did go to the doctor and she said you can bleed with diarrhea and going so much, never had blood in with it before tho, and to let it ride out the weekend and if it's still around Monday to send in a stool sample and see if we're maybe dealing with a bacterial infection or the first stages of ulcerative colitis or chrons disease. Hopefully it goes away very soon! Sorry for tmi again lol.


----------



## babydust1516

Not tmi girl lol...this is where we are able to let out how we are feeling and what's going on with our bodies...your insides could just be very very irritated from going so much!...I have my fingers crossed for you this cycle Tina! This past cycle I started to make sure that I was drinking a TON of water during the day and I am wondering if that helped me...idk how much you drink, but maybe drink even a little more and see if that helps you. :)


----------



## Cupoftea3

Tina do you still have a fever? Really hoping you feel better soon x


----------



## babydust1516

Hey girls! How is everyone doing today?


----------



## TTTTina

My fever seems to be staying away, so hopefully it stays away. I don't see any blood mixed in anymore and I'm not going as much so hopefully this thing is going away! I could probably use more water in my diet, so I'll drink a lot this cycle lol


----------



## babydust1516

Water will help flush whatever virus out you may have had too! :)


----------



## Cupoftea3

Phew! What a nasty bug! 

How are the pregnant ladies? Any new symptoms?

I feel a little bit fed up with this cycle. I think I'm about 9 dpo, AF is due in 6/7 days. Other months by this point I'm symptom spotting and feeling excited, though only ending in AF! But this month I literally feel nothing. I know I haven't been pregnant before so its really silly to compare to other cycles, but it's just a bit disheartening to have nothing. Apart from slightly itchy boobs. I'm clutching at straws!


----------



## TTTTina

babydust1516 said:


> Water will help flush whatever virus out you may have had too! :)

I've been drinking lots of water lol. I did notice more blood mixed in when I went to the bathroom a bit ago. I just want whatever this is to go awaaaaay


----------



## babydust1516

The water may be helping flush the little bit that's left out of your system faster!

Cupoftea: I felt the same way last cycle when I got my bfp. No symptoms except my boobs were sore. I had given up all hope and started to come to terms with the fact that I'd be losing another month. Then I got my bfp! I haven't had many other symptoms. I have been very exhausted so that could be a new symptom but I work with kids who exhaust me too lol.


----------



## Cupoftea3

Thank you. Here's hoping no symptoms is good news then! I have 4 spots on my chin though so there are some hormones there... They are symmetrical. !!!!


----------



## Katie_A

Cupoftea3 said:


> Phew! What a nasty bug!
> 
> How are the pregnant ladies? Any new symptoms?
> 
> I feel a little bit fed up with this cycle. I think I'm about 9 dpo, AF is due in 6/7 days. Other months by this point I'm symptom spotting and feeling excited, though only ending in AF! But this month I literally feel nothing. I know I haven't been pregnant before so its really silly to compare to other cycles, but it's just a bit disheartening to have nothing. Apart from slightly itchy boobs. I'm clutching at straws!


I'm doing pretty good, still haven't got the results of my blood test, but took the last of my FRERs yesterday and test line was as dark as the control. And I'm 15 dpo now and still no AF. The spotting also stopped so that's good, and not really crampy anymore either! Started feeling nauseous yesterday as well, which sucks but at least lets me know my hormones are on the rise. The nausea is only in the morning so far (yesterday and today) and not so bad as to make me throw up yet, more queasy than anything. 

If it helps give you hope, I was laughing with my acupuncturist yesterday because at my previous appointment last Saturday I had told her I really thought that this cycle wasn't the one. I was sure I wasn't pregnant...didn't feel anything. And then, on Sunday night, the night before my first faint positive, my boobs started feeling really warm and itchy and my nipples were sore. So that was actually my first sign! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!




Tina - So sorry you're still not feeling well! Sound awful! I struggled with chronic digestive issues for several years so I know how debilitating it can be. I found taking a good quality probiotic really helps (the kind you get at a health food store that needs to be kept in the fridge.) Especially if you've been having bad diarrhea, you need to restore all the healthy bacteria in your digestive tract. Sending you well wishes, and hoping everything resolves soon! :hugs:


Babydust - How are you feeling? And what's your due date BTW? Mine is May 23 :)


----------



## babydust1516

I'm doing pretty well. Just exhausted! Lol my due date will be may 22! We are right on track with one another!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Today I started spotting and was really grumpy, think AF is here a week early. Katie what was your spotting like? The thing is I normally do before the full flow so I'm not feeling hopeful! Hope you get your blood results soon!

Tina how are you doing?


----------



## babydust1516

Until AF gets here don't lose hope! I was cramping for 5 days before AF and thought it was coming early also and it never did :). Keep positive and know that there is always a chance girl!


----------



## TTTTina

I am still feeling kinda blah. I haven't been going as much to the bathroom but I haven't really been eating neither. I've been drinking water and chicken broth, as it seems the soup I ate last night really hurt my stomach for some reason and made the blood come back. I'm sending in a stool sample tomorrow whether there is blood in it or not, since it seems the blood comes and goes, to see what they say. In other news, one of my apps say that my fertile window starts Tuesday and the other says it starts wed, so when should I start using opk? No sickness is gonna keep me from doing what needs to be done! Lol


----------



## Cupoftea3

Hello! 

Seeing as you've had it a few days and there's still blood, it sounds like you should get it checked out. I was wondering the same about OPKs, how many do you get in a packet? Maybe start sooner rather than later, you don't want to miss it!

Sorry for the tmi coming now, but this is the only place I can say it...
So yesterday my cm was pink- I thought AF was on her way early. But today it's turned brown and is thick and sticky. It's not technically spotting I think because nothing comes out, it's only when I actually check! I have no cramps. Last month I got this before AF but I am wondering... If it goes away I might test?!


----------



## babydust1516

Tina when I used the OPK once it said to start on day 5 of your cycle. Start today if you can!

Cupoftea how many dpo are you? I started testing 10dpo and got my bfp that day!


----------



## TTTTina

I think i will start today, next time I have to pee!! Lol


----------



## babydust1516

Hahaha perfect! I'm so exhausted today! I feel like I can't keep my eyes open.


----------



## Cupoftea3

Well my "spotting" seems to have gone after 2 days. And today I caved and got a BFN! I should really just wait to see if I get AF, due Sunday. My boobs have been hurting today quite a lot and I had slight cramps but they've gone now. Oh these last few days of the cycle are soooo long!


----------



## babydust1516

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you girl! Never give up hope. It's always possible!


----------



## Cupoftea3

AF!


----------



## islandlife

Hi Ladies! I was wondering if I could join your group. 
I am 29 y/o and my DH and I have been TTC for 10 months now. I am currently on CD1 (yay me). I have not been on BCP for 4 years and when I take OPKs when I "should" be ovulating it says I'm not. My doc says that blood work is normal and I should be patient. I was wondering how you guys keep positive during a time like this? I cant help but feel defeated. Any positive advise? Thanks!:hi:


----------



## babydust1516

Welcome! It's so hard not to stress and think about it. The best thing I found was just to try and stay busy. It's hard to even do that too. As far as the OPKs I used them for the month before I got pregnant and forgot to go buy them thinking I still had a kit for this past month. I didn't end up using them and that's when i got pregnant. If you can from 10 days on in your cycle try to DTD every other day and when you think you may be ovulating try to do it on that day. If you find the O kits not working then try w/o it one month if you don't mind doing that.

Cupoftea I am so sorry to hear that but there's always next month! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## loveaboveall

Hello Everyone!

Hope you don't mind me joining this group. I've been TTC for 2 years now. We tried a few different things this cycle and I am now 3DPO. If anyone is near the same DPO as me and wants someone to swap temps and possible symptoms with me, I'd love to!


----------



## loveaboveall

Hello There!

I'm sorry to hear about the stress :( It's so hard when we want something so bad, and it doesn't seem like we're getting it. 

I've found that thinking about all of the medical options help. For example, i'm not a doctor, but I feel like I could try Clomid which not only start ovulation, but I'd have more eggs=more chances for fertilization (I think that's how it works) It seems like there are so many options medically now that I'm not even close to feeling like there's no hope anymore. There's always hope! Maybe try taking out a little bit of time each day to do something you love and that calms you. I hear that acupuncture can help, too! (I've been a bit to scared to try this so far) haha.


----------



## Katie_A

Hi Ladies, 

So...I'm dealing with some really bad news right now. Here's the story...

I went in the doctor to have blood drawn to confirm my pregnancy on Thursday the 11th. Got a call on Monday telling me to come back in, my HCG was only 44. They tested again and I got a call yesterday from the nurse saying my levels had only gone up to 81 (still low and definitely NOT doubling at the rate they should be), she asked me if I was having any pain, and when I told her I had a strong burning sensation in my lower left abdomen that had turned into sharp pain over the morning she told me to go straight to the emergency room.

So, I spent 10 hours in the hospital waiting and waiting and doing tests and pretty much freaking out. My husband was working and I couldn't get in touch with him. Thank god my mom was able to be there with me or I don't know what I would have done. 

In the end the conclusion was basically that they are very concerned the pregnancy is ectopic (they saw something on my ovary but don't know if it's a cyst or could be the pregnancy growing there) but it's too early to tell and they don't want to treat me for that unless they know for sure. The doctors were all really nice, but they didn't leave me with much hope. They said with my HCG rising so slowly (44 on the 11th, 81 on the 15th, 91 on the 17th) the chances of the pregnancy being viable are very slim even if it's not ectopic. 

So now we just watch and wait. Going back for more blood work tomorrow and again next week along with another ultrasound. 

Obviously my first hope is for it to not be ectopic since that's the most dangerous and also my chances of having a subsequent ectopic would be much higher. But no matter what, the thought of losing this baby is just devastating. I was so overjoyed that it happened so quickly for us, after being told it would take a long time. I know everyone says to be happy to at least know I can get pregnant at all, and it seems silly to be so attached to this little bean after only a couple of weeks, but I was really so happy about it and now just feel devastated. I hate having to just wait and wait knowing I will probably lose it. The TWW feels like the easiest thing ever compared to this. 

Anyway, send me good vibes...maybe this one will be a little fighter....


----------



## TTTTina

Awww. I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope it is a fighter! I'd feel the exact same way you do in your situation, I'd be attached to it too! I hope it turns out good instead of bad and all a sudden your levels start to rise!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Oh my goodness. Katie I'm so so sorry you've been going through this,it must be really hard. Will be praying for you, please do keep us updated. How do they figure out if it's ectopic? When will you know? Loads of love to you xxx

Welcome to the 2 new ladies, hope you enjoy this thread. Islandlife we're the same point in our cycles, so now I have company! Do you think maybe you ovulate at a different time to the norm?

Loveaboveall what are you trying differently this cycle? All the best for your TWW!

Thanks for the pma babydust! How are you doing?

Tina have you started your OPK yet and are you feeling better? Did you get results from the doc?


----------



## TTTTina

Yes, welcome ladies! Baby dust to you! 

I did start opk, I think today i got an almost positive or a positive so we are going t dtd tonight anyway lol. I am going to take another one in an hour or so. The time i tried to do the sample test nothing would come out, and by the time i went again there was no blood so I havent done it yet, seems like it's trying to go back to normal, my stomach just hurts a little bit so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## babydust1516

Katie I am so sorry, but I am sending you good vibes girl! I'm praying your little bean is a fighter and is going to prove all the doctors wrong! That's my biggest fear about not going to the doctors until next thursday. I keep asking what if...my husband is so very excited and I think that is what's keeping me positive.

Cupoftea I'm doing well. Just hosted back to school night where I teach so I'm exhausted to say the least. 13 hours of non stop work lol. I'm not nauseous, my boobs still really hurt and there are times throughout the day where I have to go #2 so suddenly that I have to run to the bathroom if I can find another teacher to cover for me lol...one week until my appointment though.


----------



## babydust1516

Hey guys! Just wanted to check in with everyone and see how the weekend has been going?


----------



## TTTTina

Weekend has Been Going okay. I still have the diarrhea and cramping and stuff and so I sent my stool sample in last night and I got a call back from a doctor I don't know saying I tested positive for Campylobacter, he left a message cuz I didn't expect a call till at least tomorrow from my own doctor cuz the lady i dropped the sample off with said my doctor would call me with the results, and my doctor said it'd take 3 days for the cultures to grow, so I dunno, and i dunno if any of you know what it is but its A bacteria infection. Imma call my doctor and make an app with her tomorrow to talk about how I still have it and see what we do about it. I feel better knowing it's not cancer or something, yes I'm one of those people who think the worst of everything even tho I don't try to lol


----------



## babydust1516

Wow that result did come in very fast. Maybe they put a rush on it for you. Definitely follow up today though! I am one of those people that thinks the worst too lol. Hopefully they can give you something that will help it start clearing up soon though!


----------



## TTTTina

The doctor said 12 days was a bit long to have it so she gave me antibiotics and said I should feel better by the end of the week, so I guess we'll see


----------



## Cupoftea3

Oh I'm sorry you've got that, but it must be a relief to know it's not something big and serious. Are you feeling optimistic this cycle? Did the OPKs work ok? I've ordered some but they haven't arrived yet!

Babydust that's so funny about needing to run to the loo! Are you still really busy at school? How's it going?

I'm feeling full of fresh hope this month. Time to get busy soon!


----------



## TTTTina

I am trying to be optimistic this month but since I was/am sick it's hard to dtd so we didn't get to as much this month. I had 5 positive days worth of opks so I have no clue when I ovulated or if I have. My phone apps say I was supposed to ovulate the 20th and the other said the 21st so who knows. I'm just going to say I'm in the tww now but we'll probably still dtd tonight just to be safe lol. I am going to use opks next cycle but also start temping and see how that works. Also maybe try pre seed, I hear a lot of good reviews about it.


----------



## Katie_A

Hi Girls!

Glad to read everyone's doing pretty well. Sorry you're still sick Tina! I really hope things get better soon for you!

How are things going for you babydust? Will you be having your first ultrasound soon?


Update from me -- been in and out of hospital all week. Betas consistently low and rising at a snail's pace. Ultrasounds kept showing nothing. Friday one of the doctors told me she was pretty confident it was ectopic and wanted to treat me with Methotrexate. Then after consulting with some of the other docs it was decided that it would be safe for me to wait a little bit longer and see how things progressed. 

Saturday night I started some light bleeding with some clots. Went back to the hospital today for my scheduled follow up and nothing had changed. Beta up a smidge, u/s still showed nothing in my uterus, small cyst on my left ovary. Again it was decided to wait and see a little longer as it appears I may now just be miscarrying naturally. 

Honestly, I've given up hope on this pregnancy turning into a baby for us. It's devastating, but I've accepted it. Now I am just praying this is a natural miscarriage, that is passes quickly so we can get back to trying. I'm just praying it's not an ectopic and I don't have to take the Methotrexate. 

Anyway, fingers crossed I'll be back to TTC with all of you who are still trying soon!


----------



## TTTTina

I'm sorry to hear that :-( I have my fx for you that it's not ectopic!!!


----------



## babydust1516

Katie_A said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Glad to read everyone's doing pretty well. Sorry you're still sick Tina! I really hope things get better soon for you!
> 
> How are things going for you babydust? Will you be having your first ultrasound soon?
> 
> 
> Update from me -- been in and out of hospital all week. Betas consistently low and rising at a snail's pace. Ultrasounds kept showing nothing. Friday one of the doctors told me she was pretty confident it was ectopic and wanted to treat me with Methotrexate. Then after consulting with some of the other docs it was decided that it would be safe for me to wait a little bit longer and see how things progressed.
> 
> Saturday night I started some light bleeding with some clots. Went back to the hospital today for my scheduled follow up and nothing had changed. Beta up a smidge, u/s still showed nothing in my uterus, small cyst on my left ovary. Again it was decided to wait and see a little longer as it appears I may now just be miscarrying naturally.
> 
> Honestly, I've given up hope on this pregnancy turning into a baby for us. It's devastating, but I've accepted it. Now I am just praying this is a natural miscarriage, that is passes quickly so we can get back to trying. I'm just praying it's not an ectopic and I don't have to take the Methotrexate.
> 
> Anyway, fingers crossed I'll be back to TTC with all of you who are still trying soon!

I am so sorry Katie! I am keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes ok for you. Needless to say, I am hoping that it's only a tough beginning and it'll work out. Keep us updated.

As for me, I have my first appointment tomorrow for blood work and such. I haven't seem a doctor at all yet so I am very nervous. I won't have my first u/s tomorrow though (as far as I have been told). I believe they will schedule it for next week. I have really just been tired and have sore boobs. It is very weird not feeling many symptoms, but I guess I am also lucky in that aspect because I know many people already get MS.


----------



## Cupoftea3

Hello ladies

Katie I'm so sorry. Is there any chance it might still be ok? If not then I hope you recover quickly and get nice and pregnant again soon. It didn't take long this time did it? 

Babydust it must be weird not having many symptoms. Let us know how the appt goes!

Tina, let's hope this is our month!


----------



## TTTTina

Fx'd For us!


----------



## babydust1516

Appointment went well. Didn't do too much. Just a consultation and blood work. I go back in 2 weeks for an u/s. I'm excited about that!


----------



## TTTTina

Yaaay for u/s!


----------



## babydust1516

Fingers crossed everything goes well! I think the scariest thing is there have been two separate occasions where I've had brown discharge, but it only happens once when it does happen. I know it is normal but being my first pregnancy everything is so scary! I will get my blood test results back in the next couple days with my beta count and such. I think that will help me too. :)


----------



## Cupoftea3

I can imagine it must be scary but hold on in there, I'm sure that's normal! You will feel a lot better when you get your results. 

Oh grrr no positive OPK yet. And I thought I ovulated really early... I hope I didn't miss it! 

I hope youre ok Katie?


----------



## babydust1516

Well guys...i hope everyone is doing well...not so good on this end...possible mc going on...bleeding a lot and the ER had no answers. They couldn't even see anything on the u/s...my beta level was 368 so I either ovulated very very late and I am no where near as far along as I thought or something else...Katie how are you feeling?


----------



## Cupoftea3

Nooo! How long have you been bleeding for? How can they have no answers- surely they would know if it was a m/c?? Are you ok??


----------



## Katie_A

Oh no Babydust! I saw your reply in my other thread too... :( Your situation actually sounds very similar to what I have been going through. It's just awful. I am praying for you that your outcome is different than mine though and you go on to have a healthy pregnancy!

I am almost %100 certain I miscarried on Friday night. I was bleeding all week starting on Saturday the 21st. All week it was very light, dark brown and red blood, with some very small clots. I had no cramping at all. Went to back to the hospital Tuesday and the results were all pretty much the same, my beta was up a teensy smidge from 114 to 135 in 4 days, still nothing on the u/s. Even though there was still concern the pregnancy could be ectopic, the doctor felt comfortable to wait a little longer and see how things progressed. 

Friday morning I started having very bad cramps that got progressively worse as the day went on and the bleeding got quite heavy. The cramps got to their worst point in the evening [warning: graphic] and then I passed the little gestational sac, which was actually much larger than I thought it would be, and was pretty traumatic to see and devastating to have to flush down the toilet. It seemed consistent with 6 weeks gestation which was where I was at, I don't know how they didn't see anything on the u/s. Anyway, after that I felt much better, cramps gone and bleeding slowed up. Now all my pregnancy symptoms are gone and I'm fairly certain when I go back to the hospital tomorrow my beta will be way down. 

So that's that I guess, an early loss, no less devastating. But I feel ready to try again as soon as possible and hopefully the outcome will be better.

Babydust, again, I'm so sorry, I hope you're not having a mc! Please keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## babydust1516

I started bleeding slightly yesterday morning and won't to the ER. They didn't see anything on the u/s and my numbers are low (368). There's a possibility I'm not as far along as I thought. I didn't start heavily bleeding until after they did the internal u/s and i got home and peed. I passed one large clot after having slight cramping and now I feel fine. I'm still spitting but only when I wipe and it's much lighter in color now. Idk what's going on but I have pretty much no pain. I feel like if it's a m/c I'd be in more pain right? I am just keeping my fingers crossed. My clear blue digital still said 2-3 weeks like it did Monday which means my levels haven't dropped too much yet either. I would think after all the bleeding it would have right?


----------



## babydust1516

Katie I'm so sorry! I am trying to keep positive for the both of us. I talked to my hubby already too about if the outcome is the worst and he wants to try again right away too. Hopefully we won't have to worry about that but we will see. Everything happens for a reason right? <3


----------



## Katie_A

Yes, I think everything does happen for a reason...It's comforting me to think that this just wasn't our baby, it was never going to be our baby because it likely didn't have the right chromosomes...but we will get to meet our baby one day, hopefully soon!


But I definitely do think you have to have to hold onto hope until you're absolutely certain that the pregnancy isn't viable or that you've lost it. Imagining the worst serves no purpose at all. Lots of women have bleeding in their pregnancies and go on to have perfect babies. 

Are you going back to the doctor to have your blood tested again? From what I understand, your beta being low is not necessarily a problem in and of itself, the issue is whether your numbers are doubling at a good rate. Which they can only tell if you have blood drawn a couple of times.


----------



## babydust1516

I am hopefully going in tomorrow to get blood drawn again. Needless to say I now how to let my principal know what's going on in case I begin to have problems at work and have to leave fast. Unfortunately, this is one of those things in life you can never prepare for and predict what's going to happen next. :-/


----------



## TTTTina

I'm sorry you guys are going thru that. :-( I'm just hanging around waiting. I don't feel very confident this month. Boo


----------



## Cupoftea3

Oh Katie that sounds so hard, I'm so sorry. You're so brave just to come through it, it must be devastating. Really will be praying for you, that you will have a much better experience next time, soon! 

Babydust I really hope you're not going though the same! Stick stick little bean!

Tina why are you not feeling confident? I'm pretty fed up myself, used OPKs for the first time this month and they told me I'm ovulating today. I haven't seen my husband all day, so completely missed the window. We haven't done anything since 3 days ago! Months are so long just to miss one like this...

I just keep thinking that the right baby will be worth the wait. And one day I will miss the sleep I get to have right now!


----------



## babydust1516

So I won't have the results back from my blood work from today until tomorrow morning at 11...my husband and I couldn't wait that long so we went out and bought a clear blue digital weeks estimator....well my weeks have gone down...we now have an official answer it seems like...it hurts like all hell, but guess what?!?! we aren't giving up and there's nothing that is going to keep up from trying again right away...i am back with you girls for TTC and this time i have a little angel above me pulling even more for me...love you girls and thanks for being there through this process....


----------



## Katie_A

I was so sorry to read your news in the other thread babydust... and like I said it's so crazy that we seem to be going through the exact same things at the same time! 

The doctor today told me it's fine to start trying immediately if we want to, we don't even need to wait for AF to come, so we're going to start back at it as soon as the spotting I'm still having subsides. We're grieving still, and it all feels a bit surreal to try to wrap my head around the fact that I was pregnant and then all of sudden I wasn't anymore...but I feel like we're processing everything and just really ready to try again. 

Hoping we all get our BFPs super soon!!


----------



## babydust1516

That's exactly how we both feel about the whole situation also! Maybe we will get our BFPS at the same time again :)


----------



## TTTTina

Awwww, I'm so sorry you guys :-( Well let's all get our bfp's this time and have hope that they'll stick around for 9 months!!!

I don't feel positive cuz I don't have any symptoms or anything and it's just really discouraging. I did have a weird dream last night where I was pregnant. I don't remember getting my bfp or the whole 9 months I was pregnant and I didn't know what I was having but all a sudden I'm in the hospital and they are getting my bed ready or something so I was laying on the floor and the baby just starts sliding right out of me. I had to deliver him myself on the floor. It was an easy labor and I wouldn't mind it being so easy next time it happens for me. Lol


----------



## babydust1516

Well guys I'm back officially. My blood results came back and the doctor said they are negative. I'm ready for my rainbow baby and sticky bean!


----------



## TTTTina

I'm so sorry! Well fx'd that this will happen for all of us this time around!!!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Oh gosh wow you are handling this so well. I am so sorry. I can't beeline you both have been through the same stuff at the same time like that! Well, I'm on this thread until I see all 3 of you get sticky bfps! 

Tina I know what you mean. My hubby tells me off for being discouraged by the whole thing, but ttc is stressful and hard work I think! Before we started I thought that having unprotected sex just once would get me pregnant straight away haha! And now it seems like I'm hoping for a miracle... Which is what it is really. I've had that dream too, quite a few times actually! Or I've also dreamt that I had a baby and forgot to look after it, and it was crying and I wasn't looking after it! 

Ladies you are superstars. I hope you're being kind to yourselves right now and that you start to feel better with time- though I can't imagine what it's like. Loads of love to you xx


----------



## TTTTina

I used to think that I would get pregnant easy having unprotected sex cuz that's how it was with my first. Now I just feel like there is something wrong with us, or me, or dh. I know we've only been trying 3 cycles but it just feels discouraging. I will be sticking around till we all get bfps that stick!


----------



## babydust1516

Thanks. I'm trying. I have my moments, but I just want to feel that happiness again. I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Katie_A

Hugs to you babydust! Sounds like you are managing ok, but I know it's not easy! I still feel a bit in shock tbh...but it seems like today my bleeding is down to almost nothing and the doctor told me that often women actually ovulate quite soon after a miscarriage (like earlier than you would in a normal cycle) so I'm feeling hopeful that maybe we'll get lucky again right away. 

Sorry you guys are feeling so discouraged tina and cupoftea...I remember feeling so discouraged and hopeless back in June when a doctor told me I might not be able to get pregnant without fertility drugs. Honestly the thing I think was most helpful for me about doing acupuncture was just that it was an hour out of my week where I was just able to relax and I tried to focus a lot of positivity on my body and put the trust in my body that it knew what it was doing. If nothing else it brought me a sense of calm and helped ease that feeling of hopelessness. I find sometimes even going for a walk, or taking a bath and doing some good deep breathing can help. I know it's not that helpful in the moment of feeling so discouraged and hopeless to hear that but I really did find those things helped me. 

Anyway, I'm definitely sticking around till everyone gets their BFP! I hope we'll all have babies by the end of next summer! :)


----------



## Cupoftea3

Oh my goodness, I am such an idiot!!! :dohh: I've been on this forum all this time, and only just noticed the "reply" button... I've been using "quick reply" which doesn't have the smilies! I always wondered how people did them! Now I'm gonna go smilie crazy! :haha::haha:

Gosh, babies by next summer, there's a thought. :baby: I can't imagine it actually happening! I've got a job interview on Monday. When I think about starting a new job knowing I'm ttc I'm not sure how I feel... But I think I should just get on with it and take it as it comes! If I put my life on hold it will all go a whoooole lot slower. 

Hugs!:hugs: haha that's so cute!


----------



## TTTTina

I'd love to have a baby by the end of next summer!!! Lol. I just saw some u/s pics of other mommies to be and it just makes me want to be pregnant even more. *sighs* trying to be patient but it's hard


----------



## babydust1516

Hahaha too fun about the smilies :thumbup: 

I would love to be pregnant and due in early summer. I am a teacher and that's why May was perfect for me. I was only going to miss 4 weeks of school and have the whole summer off with the baby, BUT depending on how fast we get pregnant again (fingers crossed) I will still have plenty of summer time with my baby. We just DTD so we are trying again already...we don't want to wait...we are ready to get going again. :winkwink:


----------



## TTTTina

I would get going asap again too! 

I had read online somewhere that the blood pressure meds my dh is on could cause infertility and I didn't know whether to believe that so I asked my doctor today and she said that normally doesn't cause infertility, it's not one of the common side effects. She said since we've only been trying for 3 months it's still early(which I knew) to have any concerns so Just keep on doing what im doing, using the opks, and having sex often. She said to give it 3 more months and if we haven't fallen pregnant to come in and they'll gladly see what's going on. She said I know 3 months can seem like a long time but it's really not. It was nice to talk to her and have some reassurance. She tested my thyroid back in may and It was fine then, so she said she'd check it again in 3 more months.


----------



## babydust1516

I know how long it feels like...we got pregnant in 4 months and it felt like an eternity...well now it feels even longer! I can't wait to see my u/s one day with a baby and a beating heart. We didn't even get the chance for that this time around...everything happened so very fast with the MC...I am very excited for the next time though...i have to call my midwife tomorrow though because I am curious as to why my levels dropped so fast...i want to make sure that my body is producing enough progestrone and such...i am sure it was just a fluke but I literally have no answers other than i am not pregnant anymore...a doctor was the one to call me and he wasn't very compassionate and didn't really say anything except my blood work was negative...no exaggeration about the limited amount of information we were given...lol...nothing i can do though...


----------



## TTTTina

It does feel like an eternity and I feel like I'm out this month even tho they say you're not out till af shows! 

I hope we get to all see an ultrasound and have a beating heart beat this time around!! I do dislike when doctors are not compassionate especially when it's like something you are going through. Keep us updated on what the doctor says about your progesterone levels and hopefully it was just a fluke!!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Yay for trying again! Yes the timing would be so good to get pregnant now to finish the academic year, we've still got a couple of months. 

Tina there's no reason why you would be out this cycle? I think no symptoms is probably a good thing, better than imagining all sorts and then getting disappointed and feeling like a crazy person! :wacko: I totally have hope for you this month. That's nice the doc will see you after only 6 months, I thought normally you had to try for a year before they would test. It's not gonna come to that though! 

Katie may I ask why the doctor said it might take a while? I'm so glad you proved him wrong so quickly. You can do it again! 

Would you tell me what you think please girls? We DTD a couple of times after finishing AF, and 2/3 days later than the last time I got a positive OPK. I didn't see a very dark line, only faint- but I wasn't testing very frequently so I guess it might have gone dark between testing. The next day we DTD again, but I was grumpy we hadn't the day before pos OPK. What do you think of the chances? It's not ideal... But could happen?


----------



## babydust1516

It could absolutely happen! Plus remember that sperm can live up to 5 days. If you had even a slight line there's a chance and just in general theta always a chance. I honestly didn't even use the tests the cycle I got pregnant and I don't plan on using them as of right now. I think it stressed me out more.


----------



## TTTTina

There's no reason why I would be out but I just feel out. I have some af symptoms so that's why I feel out now. I thought it had to be a year too but she said in 3 months we can start going in and talking to them about it if it hasnt happened yet, i hope it doesn't come to that neither, and yes it could definitely happen!!! Fx'd the sperm lived long enough for one to get to your egg#


----------



## Cupoftea3

Yes babydust I know what you mean, it stressed me out more too and I don't know if it's worth it. Though it's always good to know I do actually ovulate about normal time haha! How are you doing?

Not long now Tina. I was reading last night some blogs of people who got bfps, and so many of then said they were convinced they were out, and couldn't believe when they weren't! Do you have af symptoms now?

How are you Katie?


----------



## TTTTina

I do have af syptoms. I feel a bit bloated and crampy. They feel like af cramps, when I was pregnant with my son the cramps were definitely different feeling. My boobs also don't hurt. My boobs hurt with my first, and i know they say every pregnancy is different but I just feel like if I were pregnant my boobs would hurt somewhat and they just don't hurt at all. I'm trying to stay optimistic and trying real hard no to go poas lol


----------



## babydust1516

I am doing pretty well...i have my moments of sadness, but that's to be expected...i am just ready for everything to be "normal" again and be pregnant...it's hard to believe that this happened a week ago as of tomorrow...but everything happens for a reason and my husband and I are ready to move on...how is everyone else?


----------



## TTTTina

Just waiting out the rest of my tww. Only couple days now and I'm expecting af soon cuz it feels like my uterus is going to fall out sometimes and that happens before af lol. I hate cramps!


----------



## babydust1516

Heating pads are amazing! That's what I typically use when I get awful cramps!


----------



## TTTTina

I need to get one lol


----------



## Cupoftea3

Aww :hugs: cramps are the worst! How were your cramps different when you were pregnant?


----------



## TTTTina

It's hard to explain but I'll try lol. They were more sharp, and when i moved a certain way it would make the cramps come....i can't really explain how they felt different but you can just tell it's different lol.


----------



## TTTTina

AF showed today. I knew she was coming. I'm sure when I'm pregnant I'll just know and won't think af is gonna show. Lol. Since I've been right in knowing af was coming the last 3 months lol. Here's to this cycle!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hey everyone! I am new to ttc! Looking for buddies to talk to going through the same thing!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Hello and welcome! Is this your first month trying? What point of your cycle are you?

Sorry to hear that Tina. Your intuition was right! 

I'm feeling so blah. Just found out my best friend is pregnant and I was all smiles for her feeling really jealous deep down, as it happened for her first try! Then I also feel really bad for feeling that way because I love her!! Also have my job interview tomorrow and I don't know how that's going to go. And I've had weird sharp cramps and achy boobs so I'm stressing out wondering if it's good or I'm going crazy.....bluergh!


----------



## babydust1516

welcome to the group! idk if you have been able to catch up on everything that we have been talking about lately, but this group is awesome and so willing to be there for each other! Two of us found out in early september we were pregnant (on the same day actually) and then right around the same time we both had miscarriages...the others in the group have been TTC and are hoping that this next cycle will get the their BFP! We are all TTC again and we are all keeping our fingers crossed for one another....

How long have you been trying for? 

Tina I am so sorry that the witch showed up again! Keep your head up girl...you will have your BFP soon!

Cupoftea, that's the worst...you so badly want to be so happy for your friend, but it makes it hard when you want what she has...it will happen though!

Is it weird that all I can think about is taking a test? Lol...i am ready to see that second line again! I am going to try and wait until the very end of the month...we have been DTD every other night...hopefully that covers every possible chance for us this cycle...i can only hope i am very fertile right now!


----------



## Katie_A

Hi Ladies!

Hubby and I took a much needed short little vacation to NYC over the past 4 days, so I haven't been on the internet much, just back now and catching up! 

We had a great time, and it was really nice to get away and have a change of pace and do something fun together. I'm still feeling a bit sad about our loss but definitely ready to move on and we've been DTD quite a bit over the past week! I've been using OPKs and temping and haven't gotten a + OPK yet, and my temp has just been steady and low. Not sure when to expect O...if I count the beginning of my m/c as CD1 (which I have been for charting purposes) then I'm CD16 today, and last cycle I O'd on CD21. The doctor told me that after a m/c women often O earlier than normal though, so who knows. 

Sorry AF came for you Tina :hugs: I know how discouraging it can be! I'm sure you just want it to be over quick so you can get on to trying again for the next cycle!

Cupoftea - it's so hard to be around other people who are pregnant and so happy...even when you love them and are genuinely happy for them, it can still be so tough. When I was in the hospital for my m/c I saw a very tiny brand new baby and just burst into tears. I have some acquaintances who are pregnant but frankly I'm relieved none of my close friends are right now. Actually, none of my close friends are even planning to have kids any time very soon, even though we're all almost 30...and only one of my friends has a child already, so that's kind of weird to be the only one in my close social circle at that stage in my life, but I think it would be way harder right now if a bunch of my friends were pregnant or had new babies. When are you testing??

Hi and welcome crazycatlady! How long have you been TTC? This group is great! I hope you'll stick around! :)


----------



## TTTTina

Welcome crazycatlady! You picked a great thread to join with an awesome group of ladies!!

It is so discouraging but I'm moving on to this cycle and hoping it's the one!! Getting some more opks and thinking of trying preseed. I've heard good things about it. I have so many people I know who just had babies or are pregnant and I'm jealous. I want that. I started crying last night just cuz last cycle wasn't it but dh comforted me and said we just have to keep trying. So fx'd this is the cycle for all of us!!


----------



## TTTTina

I also think getting pregnant is so important to me right now cuz life is short. I want a larger family with dh. The end of may dh had a brain aneurysm rupture while he was on the way to work and when I got to the hospital he was already intubated and unconscious and they had to drill a hole in his head for the fluid to drain and they coiled the aneurysm off with an angiogram. He Was in the hospital for 3 and a half weeks and I stayed with him every night. I never broke down and cried, but it was the worst thing I had ever gone through. Before that I wasn't wanting another kid yet but while he was in there it got me thinking that life is short, anything can happen at any time, so I want to expand our family. DH got really lucky and is like he was before it happened. His car got messed up a little bit but otherwise there was no accident. I'm happy at how lucky he was. Dhs mom watched DS for me the whole time. So I also think that's a reason I am so upset it's not happening as easy as the first time


----------



## babydust1516

I am so sorry to hear what you have had to endure. That's part of my reason for wanting to start a family now as well. I feel as though life is so short and I want to be able to enjoy having a family young and all of the happiness that it brings also. I am so happy to hear your husband is doing well though!


----------



## TTTTina

You just never know what can happen and I also want to be young and enjoy a family and have grand kids some day. Fx'd this is our cycle!


----------



## babydust1516

I am definitely keeping my fingers crossed for us! I am not doing an O test this month again. I figured if i cover every other day then I should be ok if it is meant to be...i want to be young and enjoy my kids too...I want 4 my hubby wants 2 so I think we are going to meet in the middle lol...


----------



## TTTTina

Haha. I'm my sure how many dh wants. I want 3.


----------



## Cupoftea3

Hello lovely ladies

Tina I'm so sorry you had that experience, but wonderful that he came through ok. It must have shaken you up something rotten, that's terrifying. I lost my sister a few years ago and don't have any more siblings. My DH's only brother is very ill, so I can relate to what you were saying about wanting a big family! I feel like our family needs this almost as much as we do in a way. I'm sorry you had a cry about it, but don't blame you. It's hard!

I had my interview today and got offered the job, but not going to take it. It wasn't quite what was advertised- in reality a lot less responsibility for a lot less pay. There's really no reason to stop what I'm doing now for that, which is a nice thing to realise - I'm appreciating my current job a lot now!:mamafy:

I was thinking about testing tomorrow, about 8 dpo. Too early?!?

:mamafy:


----------



## Cupoftea3

I'm not entirely sure why there are so many donkeys in my post.... Not quite got the hang of this still!!!


----------



## TTTTina

Lol, I thought maybe you just liked donkeys haha. 

Thank you. It was the most horrible thing I've ever experienced. I have never had someone so close to me go into a hospital for a real emergency like that. Both my grandma's died when I was real young so that's the closest thing and I don't really remember so this experience was totally horrible. Then after he was okay from the one that ruptured you had to stay in the icu for at least 2 weeks to make sure it didn't re bleed and make sure he didn't stroke out again and to let his head drain. They said he had a lot of blood in there and he did. So that two week wait was actually worse than waiting to see if I'm pregnant lol. I'm sorry about your sister and dh brother :-( 

Sorry the job wasn't quite what you wanted but that's good you have new appreciation for the job you have now! You could test 8dpo, I know a few people who have gotten bfps 8dpo but don't get too discouraged if its a bfn as it is only 8dpo lol


----------



## babydust1516

I'm sorry it wasn't the job you thought It would be Cupoftea! At least you're good where you are at though. I think at 8dpo you can test but don't get disappointed or give up hope if you get a bfn! 

If I count the start of my cycle at the date of my MC I am ok CD10. I normally O on CD 14 but it may be earlier this time. All I want to do is test! I feel like an addict! Lol


----------



## Cupoftea3

Thanks girls. I tested....it was negative!! I'm so so tired and today I've been grumpy all day, for no reason. I think AF is on her way tbh! 

Babydust when you say you want to test, is that for lh or hcg?! Have you ovulated do you think? 

How's Katie?


----------



## Katie_A

Hi all!

Wow Tina, I'm so sorry you had to go through that! I know all too well what it's like to have a loved one sick in the hospital, and it's so scary and awful. I can really see how something like that would make you appreciate how short and precious life is and be anxious to grow your family!


Sorry about your BFN Cupoftea, but it's still so early! Don't give up hope yet! And sorry about the job, but at least you seem pretty happy with your current one?

I'm counting the first day I started bleeding from my m/c as CD1, so I'm considering myself CD 19 today, and I ovulated last cycle on CD21....my cycles are very irregular usually, but interestingly enough, even though I had a m/c not real period, my cycle seems to be following the exact same pattern as last cycle. Haven't got a positive OPK yet, but had EWCM yesterday and today and am hoping to O on Friday. Hubby and I are BDing every day this week, so FX! I'm feeling very hopeful! :happydance:


----------



## babydust1516

I just want to test for hcg but it's top early. IF I ovulate like my normal cycles then I won't ovulate until Saturday, but I feel like it's going to be sooner. We are doing it every other day though...hopefully we have things covered that way. I've been so exhausted the last few days and had no patience for anything. Idk why that is though lol. Katie when are you planning on testing?


----------



## Katies

Hi Ladies, I'm back from the Wedding :) 2 weeks flew by fast.
I'm still Waiting on AF to show up.. CD39 here. I'm hoping this month is the month, I have a few symptoms going on:
Sore breast
Tired
Gassy
Slightly nauseous after eating but no vomiting.
and a very very faint BFP test but not counting it because its on a cheapie and really faint.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v337/hizzi/test0910_zps626bf5d1.jpg This mornings.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v337/hizzi/test_zps47344d08.jpg Tonights


----------



## babydust1516

Ahhhhh to me any line is a good line! Congrats! Keep testing girl!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Oooo exciting! I can't see a line but I never can with the first faint ones, keep testing and I look forward to it getting darker! How long are your cycles normally? Have you missed a period? 

Katie I'm so glad you're feeling so positive and hopeful. That's the kind of pma we need! :thumbup: sounds like you're giving it a really good go!

Babydust when will you test then? Are you feeling any symptoms? 

I'm feeling like AF may show up any second. But not out just yet!!


----------



## babydust1516

I feel like I have pregnancy symptoms again but I don't want to get my hopes up. I'm exhausted halfway through the day, I'm getting out of breath easily and tonight I haven't felt well. But who knows! Idk when I should start testing. Probably another week?


----------



## Katies

Cupoftea3 said:


> Oooo exciting! I can't see a line but I never can with the first faint ones, keep testing and I look forward to it getting darker! How long are your cycles normally? Have you missed a period?
> 
> Katie I'm so glad you're feeling so positive and hopeful. That's the kind of pma we need! :thumbup: sounds like you're giving it a really good go!
> 
> Babydust when will you test then? Are you feeling any symptoms?
> 
> I'm feeling like AF may show up any second. But not out just yet!!

My cycles are really irregular so it's hard to know, No sign of a line today so who knows whats up, nothing to do but wait and see now :)


----------



## babydust1516

How's everything going guys?


----------



## TTTTina

Today was my first day using preseed. Let's hope me using this works!!! I don't have any opks at the moment so I'm starting early in case I ovulate earlier than all my apps tell me lol


----------



## babydust1516

I think that if we don't get pregnant this month then I may ask the hubby what he thinks about using that also! I have heard really good things about it.


----------



## TTTTina

I hope I'm one of the success stories lol. I've heard good things also. A lot of people getting pregnant the first couple months and some who haven't gotten pregnant yet but still love it. So here's to hoping it works for me, and here's to hoping you don't need it cuz you get your bfp this time!


----------



## Katie_A

Hey gals!

We used preseed last cycle, and got pregnant, so who knows if that had anything to do with it, but I say it can't hurt! 

So I figured I was going to O yesterday and we were DTD all week long, but alas, no O yet. No positive OPK yet and I'm on CD22....so who knows...I mean, my cycles are super irregular and the mc probably threw things off on top of that so I really don't know when to expect O at this point or even if it will happen this cycle at all. Trying to stay positive and not get discouraged! Heading off to spend the weekend with DH's folks so not sure if we'll be able to get in any BD but we shall see.


----------



## babydust1516

How are you feeling in general Katie? We have been dtd every other day...do you think you may have O'd before you started to use the tests?


----------



## Katie_A

babydust1516 said:


> How are you feeling in general Katie? We have been dtd every other day...do you think you may have O'd before you started to use the tests?

Oh I feel fine I guess, just impatient and definitely not preggo! :? I started using the OPKs the first day I had no bleeding from the mc so I don't think I missed it, and my temp hasn't spiked yet either....so just waiting waiting waiting...I really do hope I O this cycle though! I really don't want it to be weeks and weeks till AF shows up with no O at all. 

How about you? Did you decide when you're going to start testing? Are you charting at all this cycle or just taking a more laid back approach with lots of getting busy? haha :)


----------



## babydust1516

I'm not keeping track this cycle. We have been covering every other day pretty much. I hope we get pregnant this cycle but I'm becoming impatient and just want to know. Last time I was pregnant my symptoms were exhaustion, diarrhea, and sore boobs...well I have the first two again. It could just be coincidental but I'm hoping for the best. Oh and I've been peeing a lot again. All I want to do is test! But I'm trying to be strong lol


----------



## Cupoftea3

Well AF came early for me. I wasn't surprised but disappointed. This cycle DH is away for the 3 days that are leading up to O, according to my app. I was really frustrated when I realised, but I suppose we will have to just do our best and DTD the morning he goes and before, using preseed and praying! I'm trying to let go of it in my head and trust iin Gods timing. It is hard though and I just keep wondering if it will ever happen!

Wishing you girls all the best for this cycle. You are all brilliant!


----------



## babydust1516

Don't think negatively yet! Maybe you will O late or something...or maybe his sperm will hang on long enough for when you O! I'm getting so anxious over here to start testing myself!


----------



## babydust1516

Hey ladies. So I feel like I'm already over analyzing every little symptom now! Idk when I O'd so all I want to do is test lol. I'm having some slight pinching on my right side. I'm hoping that's a good sign. How is everyone?


----------



## Katie_A

Hi Girls,

Been away from the board for just a little bit as I started feeling pretty discouraged when O didn't happen as I thought it would. It really seemed like I was on track for my cycle to follow the same pattern as the previous one, but I should have known having always had irregular cycles that this one would be no different. I kept thinking my OPKs were getting darker, I had fertile CM, but O still didn't happen. Then my CM changed, OPKs seem to get lighter....hubby's work schedule has been crazy busy so finding time to BD has been hard. It all got a bit frustrating for a minute there. 

But then I went back to acupuncture (I hadn't been in two weeks) on Monday and that helped me centre myself again and feel less frustrated. Then the fertile CM came back and tonight my OPK was almost a positive. Last cycle I had a near positive one evening, then the next day a clear positive, then I O'd the day after that. So here's hoping. 

It's 10pm here and hubby is still not home from work, he's had a ridiculously long day so I'm really hoping he'll be up for it when he comes home! Haha.

So sorry AF showed up for you cupoftea! My husband also travels for work a lot and often works 15 or 16 hour days so I know how hard it can be to fit in baby-making time! I find it kind of sucks the magic out of it having to schedule like crazy, but I also know it will be so worth it when our baby finally arrives. 

When I was talking to a friend about fertility charting the other day she said "Why don't you just save yourself the trouble and have sex every day?". I wish! Unfortunately our schedules just don't allow it! 

Anyway, fx for you for next cycle!!

Can't wait for you to test babydust!!! I feel so much anticipation for you!!


----------



## TTTTina

Awww cupoftea I'm sorry af sucks at life lol. I hope she don't show again till late next year! 

I am just waiting for O day and using preseed when we dtd! Not using opks so I'm trying to dtd often enough cuz I have a few different apps and some of them differ on days I'll o and and when af will show so I'm just trying to cover basis lol. 

We all need to get our sticky bfps and then be bump buddies!!!! Fx'd for us alllll!!!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Hello ladies :howdy:

Ooo babydust when is AF due? Do you think you will test before? Wishing you all the best! 

Thanks Tina- here's hoping preseed works! It might just be what you need for everything to get to where it needs to be and stay there... I've heard good things! Will you use the applicators? They look a little creepy to me, but maybe worth trying?

Katie I feel so silly/ignorant but how do you know you don't ovulate when the OPK has a line and you have cm? I thought a line on those tests meant you would o in the next day or so? Do you have to wait until a very dark one? I may have done it wrong last month! All the best for this cycle. If it happened before it can happen again!

I've been struggling with a very negative attitude the last few months, and never think I could actually get pregnant. I don't know why exactly, but I realise I need to have more pma! It probably has a big effect anyway. This month we will do our best around hubby's schedule, and if this month doesn't work then in November we have a week off around o!! So lots and lots of bd, I have to feel good about that!


----------



## Katie_A

Cupoftea3 said:


> Hello ladies :howdy:
> 
> Ooo babydust when is AF due? Do you think you will test before? Wishing you all the best!
> 
> Thanks Tina- here's hoping preseed works! It might just be what you need for everything to get to where it needs to be and stay there... I've heard good things! Will you use the applicators? They look a little creepy to me, but maybe worth trying?
> 
> Katie I feel so silly/ignorant but how do you know you don't ovulate when the OPK has a line and you have cm? I thought a line on those tests meant you would o in the next day or so? Do you have to wait until a very dark one? I may have done it wrong last month! All the best for this cycle. If it happened before it can happen again!
> 
> I've been struggling with a very negative attitude the last few months, and never think I could actually get pregnant. I don't know why exactly, but I realise I need to have more pma! It probably has a big effect anyway. This month we will do our best around hubby's schedule, and if this month doesn't work then in November we have a week off around o!! So lots and lots of bd, I have to feel good about that!

I temp so that lets me know whether I've O'd for sure or not. Apparently it's possible that your body will gear up to O but not actually release an egg, so you could get the LH surge and fertile CM, but the egg doesn't actually release. Last cycle was my first using OPKs and I got a very dark line the day before O, then on O day the line was completely gone again. This cycle I keep having these faint lines that occasionally (like yesterday) get a bit darker but not as dark as the control, and my temp hasn't spiked yet so I know I haven't O'd. I'm hoping Saturday will be O day but who knows at this point. My cycles are wacky at the best of times and I did just have a MC so I don't know what to expect at all!

It's so hard to feel positive all the time, TTC can be so discouraging and really feels like a roller coaster at times. I keep trying to just imagine a time when I have a perfect, happy, healthy baby and all this TTC business is just a distant memory. I hope that day is not too far off for all of us!


----------



## babydust1516

Hey ladies...sorry everything has been frustrating for everyone! I half wish I tracked my O this month but we will see! I have been having crazy pregnancy dreams...last night I kept dreaming I was getting positive pregnancy tests! I am way too early to test, but I felt the need to this morning anyway lol as I expected it was a BFN...Ifffffff my cycle is regular, I will be 10dpo on Tuesday which is when I got my last bfp. Idk if I can hold out that long but we shall see...i had thick creamy cm today and had pinching in my uterus and right side for a whole last night...i think that may have hhappened to me before I got my bfp, but again I'm not holding my breathe...if I do get pregnant then my hedd would be July 4th. That would be a fantastic rainbow baby due date. It's like a celebration in many ways. But we shall see :)


----------



## TTTTina

Cupoftea I am hoping this is what I need!! I have been using the aplicators lol, they aren't too bad to use. I have also been feeling like I just can't get pregnant either. Trying not to be a negative nancy but I just can't help it. 

Again babydust to us allllllll!!!!!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Oh that's a good due date babydust! Sorry about your bfn, but you're not out yet :thumbup: sounds like good symptoms!

Thanks for the info Katie, that's interesting. I don't know if I even ovulated this month now, as I never had a dark line- though I didn't actually test very much. I may have missed it! I think I will use OPK this month again just to see... 

I told yet another person today that we're ttc! I'm so open about it, I don't know if it's really silly of me or not. I just can't keep secrets! Oh well. I'm sure I'll be one of those people that tells the world the day I get a bfp! Have you girls told many people?


----------



## TTTTina

I have only told 1 person that I'm actively ttc. I tell the others that we are waiting because I don't want to jinx it, and I don't want people to ask how's it going are you pregnant yet and what's taking so long. That's just me though lol


----------



## Katie_A

Still no O for me...grrrr...kinda losing my mind over here! Every morning I wake up praying for that temp spike, but alas, nothing! It's been 24 days since my mc and still no O. I had one stretch of fertile CM for 3 days, then it was creamy again, then fertile CM for the past SIX days, with a massive temp drop yesterday (which apparently can precede O I've read??) but still no spike. Trying to summon all of my patience and positivity but not doing so great with that right at the moment! Sigh...fingers crossed I'll get my spike tomorrow morning to confirm I O'd today! Then we'll be on pretty much the same cycle again Tina!


----------



## TTTTina

Well let's hope you O today!!!! I'm feeling some o pains so hopefully I actually am!!!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Wow Katie that's a really long time with no O, but then you said you're irregular anyway? It will happen soon- it must do! I'm hoping I will in the next week, so maybe our cycles are aligning - Tina too! And babydust?

I am taking a deep breath and going to give up alcohol this month, and cut down to only 1 cup of tea a day. This seems like a really hard thing for me to do, but I reckon that's because other drinks are just so sweet. I'm not addicted to alcohol, but there's no other drink like wine to complement food! I think this is something I can do to help so I'm gonna try it - will have a look tomorrow for some less sweet alcohol free and caffeine free alternatives. What do you ladies do? Any suggestions? Do you drink much alcohol/caffeine in the ttc process?

Also this is the first cycle where I feel a lot more support from DH. Before he was super laid back, more like ntnp. But this time he seems more serious and so far we have DTD every day. I'm sure that will boost our chances, and I feel a lot more supported which is really helpful. I feel we're turning a corner! It's gonna happen! :happydance: Every month is a brand new chance!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Sorry babydust- I should have asked- how are your symptoms doing? Have you tested again! Stay strong!


----------



## babydust1516

Hey guys....sorry Katie for all of the struggles you're having with you O cycle. Tina I hope your are Oing so taht you can hopefully get a good result this month. 

Cupoftea...I actually hardly drink at all...maybe two drinks a month, BUT the month that I did get pregnant was the month I decided not to have any alcohol...caffeine I only ave one small can of soda once a day usually...I have even cut that back though...

I tested tonight, but my pee was very light color because I have been drinking so much water, so I didn't expect a BFP and I was right...I had an awful shooting pain that went right through my right nipple this morning whihc was bizarre...also, all of the sudden I have had diarrhea again...hopefully that's a good sign...I felt like this was going to be a good month, then I started to lose hope, and now I am starting to feel a little better even though I haven't gotten my BFP yet. I am keeping my fingers crossed and saying my prayers...we shall see I guess...


----------



## TTTTina

I don't normally drink a lot of soda, and I do like my wine lol, I'm not an alcoholic but I do drink in the ttc process. I have been drinking a little more since my best friend, who has been my best friend since we were 6, is in town till halloween day. I'll cut down a lot next month and hopefully I'll have to stop cuz I get my bfp! First time I got pregnant I was 22 and was drinking alcohol A LOT since I turned 21. Maybe it was cuz I was younger and more fertile. Well hopefully I'm not infertile and it'll happen for me!!


----------



## babydust1516

Think positive thoughts girl. I am sure you're not infertile and you will have a positive test soon. Keep your head up and we are all keeping our fingers crossed for you!


----------



## TTTTina

I am thinking positive thoughts, or at least trying to lol. Thanks for the fxd!! I also have my fx'd for all of you!!! 

I went to this thing sunday night called real fear, and I thought it was kind of like walking thru a haunted house, but it was different. Me and my friends has to sign a waiver saying that no matter what happened they werent liable and we couldnt sue if we got hurt or anything, and put our finger prints on it. They were allowed to touch us, and be kind of violent to us but we couldn't touch them, and they basically tested phobias mostly it was, confined spaces, tied up, suffocation, drowning and pain......all in all it was fun, but scary and also intense. They did have a safe word you can say if you were done and wanted out. They were actually really nice for what they did to you. I wanna volunteer there next year. Haha


----------



## Cupoftea3

Crikey, that sounds horrible to me!! Did you like it? Have you done that kind of thing before? 

Any tests or symptoms babydust? How are you feeling? Any sign on o yet Katie? 

I'm quite enjoying my lack of caffeine :coffee: I actually feel better for it, and it's good to take a positive step. My hubby is leaving tomorrow for a few days, and the OPK isn't even slightly positive yet. But can it just happen all at once?!


----------



## Katie_A

Oh my god Tina, that sounds like my literal WORST nightmare. You're so brave! I hate scary things, can't even watch a scary movie! Ugh, I just hate the feeling of being scared! haha. 

Still no O for me....It's been 4 weeks since my mc now and no O at all. Bleeeghhh. I guess it's normal for things to be out of whack after a mc, and my cycles were so irregular before....but since my previous cycle was so normal and we successfully conceived I guess I had my hopes way up. I just want to O or get AF already! Patience is really wearing thin here. 

I tried to give up drinking alcohol and coffee when we first started TTC and just couldn't do it. I'm not heavy drinker but I do really enjoy a glass of wine with dinner or after a long work day. So I decided to just give up booze during the TWW and kick coffee once I actually got a BFP. Quitting coffee is HARD. Kudos to you ladies who are managing it!!


----------



## TTTTina

I did like it, it was fun and intense, but nothing I'd ever go through again, lol. I have never done anything like that before but I do like going thru haunted houses and stuff like that. 

I don't like coffee at all, and If i drink soda it's always the caffeine free sodas so I have no problem giving up caffeine. As I said I do like a wine so I'm not giving that up completely but am cutting down. My aunt just had to put her dog down today and on Halloween she's having a party, and my apps say af is supposed to start in halloween so if she comes I'm going to drink and cry with her, and if I get a bfp I'll tell her and hope to cheer her up. That little dog was her life and was more like a person than a dog. 

I hope this is our cycle ladies. I'm depressed seeing bfn's all the time.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Hi ladies. TTTTina redirected me. Thought I'd poke in.

I'm 36 (gulp old)....TTC #1.
So, I'm a newbie...trying to see what's up with this old body.
Been trying for 2 cycles now.

Just had a major cry-fest.....don't know why. No reason....
I was a mental case..."I'm too old, what if it doesn't happen"
That crap.
Sorry poor OH. 

So HI! That's my day! LOL


----------



## TTTTina

Welcome to this thread. Happy you decided to join us here  I don't think you're too old! A lot of women are having babies well into their 30s! It's on your 2nd cycle, hoping for a bfp for you this time around!!!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thanks. Been quite the road to get here. But I'm here!! FINALLY!

Bit about me....
Super normal everything, was on BCP for 20 years. Hit 35 and :dohh:
AF started getting horrible! Went to the Dr. Found I had polyps. Really upset me as I had never had any issues before, hadn't even been given the change to TTC, blah blah. Had a hysteroscopy and d&c in Feb. Dr told me to try for 1 year and if nothing, come back to see her.

Sooo....I stopped BCP in Sept and here I am. Nervous as anything. OH is a VERY "let is happen naturally" sort of person. So I'm quietly temping and using OPK. LOL. I need all the help I can get! This is all new ground for me so any advice is welcome!

So, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Hey Ms Elizabeth! Welcome! :winkwink:

Sorry about the cryfest. It happens doesn't it?! Ttc is hard, but we're all here for you. Sounds like a tough few years you've been through, let's hope it's all worth it when you get your beautiful bfp!

Yes Tina, that sounds like a good plan. Love it! How are you feeling?

Any news babydust and Katie?

Well, hubby left today. We gave it a good go with preseed this morning and I lay with my bum on pillows for ages! Hope it sticks until o. I got a faint positive OPK, will keep an eye on it the next couple of days. We've done all we can!


----------



## TTTTina

We will all stick together till we all get our bfps!! Then we can be bump buddies lol :laugh2:

Sorry what you've had to go thru ms Elizabeth but hopefully it's now time for your bfp! 

I am feeling like I did last cycle, and I thought maybe I could of been pregnant last cycle but af showed. So depressing. My nipples are a bit sore but they've been that way since I was supposed to be ovulating so I'm not really counting that. I was hoping preseed would of done the trick. I'm hoping the preseed worked it's magic for you and I hope doing all you could gets you you bfp!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thanks cupoftea.....not fun yesterday....not at all. Frustrating and i only started. I think its cause im a logical thinker. So if i BD on the right days....what can i do more for next month. You know? Obv that doesn't work with TTC. Lol. Just feel since all my friends and family have already 2-3....me wanting one shouldn't be too hard. Gulp.

Tina.....thanks. Feel the same on this TWW as I did before. No symptoms....so....sort of a let down


----------



## TTTTina

Definitely know the same feeling on all tww. I know I'm supposed to be staying positive but I'm having af cramps and they normally come a week before she shows so I'm feeling out


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Yeah TWW is more like a 1ww now....sigh

Then back to the drawing board! :)

I dunno. I guess im just waiting for the "wow" feeling where you just know. Lol


----------



## TTTTina

Lol. I just knew I was pregnant with DS so I'm thinking I'll just know with my next and I haven't felt that feeling like that yet.


----------



## Cupoftea3

Really?!? I'm cynical...I've read so many stories of women who had no idea and got a shock! Hang on in there ladies! You just don't know yet :thumbup:

I'm feeling ridiculously positive this month. I think it's because hubby is so much more on board this time- now he's actually wanting it 
I feel it could really happen! :happydance: 

Think I o'd today, had bloating and sharp shooting pains. I hope so!

What day are you on ms e?


----------



## TTTTina

I know it's still early but I'm saying I'm out. If i get a bfp I'll be proven wrong lol


----------



## babydust1516

Hey girls! I am so sorry that I have been away from here for a couple of days. I have been a bit down lately. I am just wanting to feel and be pregnant again. I had a lot of BFNs this week and I haven't tested in the last two days. I am not out because AF hasn't showed, but I am trying to not get my hopes up. My nipples hurt, and have for two weeks, and the rest of my boob hurts here and there. I am tired and I was crampy last week but not really this week. I am trying so hard to not over think it. I am tempted to test tonight just to do it. If my cycle is like it used to be then AF would be due tomorrow. Another reason I have been a bit all over the place emotionally is because my hubby just got accepted into the state police academy...great news right?!...but that being said, I have a very good chance of losing my job because I can't work in the state I do and live in the state he would be working for. I can try to appeal it, but there's no guarantee...I love my job and the people I work with, so this is very hard on both of us right now, but especially me. 

Well Ms. E! Glad to have you. Keep positive and know that everything happens for a reason.

Cupoftea and Tina I am keeping my fingers crossed for you guys all of the time. I can't wait until we are all bump buddies. 

Katie, I am so sorry about your problems with O. Idk if I even Oed this month or not. I should have tested and I didn't :-/ oh well though right? Hopefully everything ends up working out in the end.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Cupoftea....day 7 for me. 7 long DPO....lol

Baby dust. Thanks for the welcome. Hope your job works out! I know things happen for a reason....just want this to work for me. I already have two cats...I'm ready for kids!! 

So tired of getting the short end of the stick! I'm summary....got divorced...walked away and left everything...judge gave him the house to sell....he hasn't paid the mortgage...there goes my credit. My only option....hire a lawyer to sue....if i had that $$$....stupid. Why should I paid to get the court to enforce a rule they made. So I moved...movers lost all my clothing....paid me $50 as insurance....car has been keyed three times since I moved in a year (random)...had three cars break since I've moved (3 years ago). Oh...and my apt is like 500 sq ft. Lol. Had my hyseteroscopy and d&c about two months after OH said we could think about trying. Oh, brother met his wife, got married, two months later, pregnant. She's on #3 now. So I get to deal with that every holiday. How it takes them 1-3 months in trying. 


So, thats my story...it's why I think i deserve something good! Haha, thanks for my pity party reading!


----------



## TTTTina

Hope the job works out babydust! Sorry you've been having a rough couple of days! 

Ms Elizabeth I'm sorry for all you've gone thru! Hopefully you'll get a bfp to cheer you up! Of course you deserve good things!!!! 

Man what is up with the school shootings lately. This morning we had a school shooting in our state, and only about 30 mins from where I live! I don't even want to put my son In school anymore I'm so terrified, specially after that horrible Sandyhook elementary shooting, poor little kids.


----------



## Cupoftea3

Hello

Oh babydust :hugs: I'm so sorry you're feeling down. Congrats to your hubby! It must be mixed feelings for you though. You'd have to take time off work anyway when you have a baby, so maybe it's a good time if you have to leave? Do you know a timescale for the move or appeal yet? Afy sign of the witch? 

Woah Tina how horrible- how many died? That's scary. What's going on?! 

Ms E I'm sorry for all you've been through. You must be one strong, brave lady! Will be praying for you. 

I'm definitely feeling different this month. It's only 2dpo but I have a strange feeling - slight weird cramps. I hope it's a good sign!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thx all. Time for positive things! ! I feel normal so bet I'm out this month. Onto November. ...


----------



## Katie_A

Hi Ladies!

Wow, so much to catch up on!

Welcome Ms. Elizabeth! Sorry to hear you've been having such a rough go of things and I agree you definitely deserve something great in the form of a BFP! Hopefully it will come soon!

Sorry to hear about the situation with your hubby's job babydust...good news, but I can totally understand the mixed feelings. My husband almost had to move to the states from where we live in Canada for work this year, and I can't work down there. It was an amazing opportunity for him, but I would have had to give up a lot to go with him. Anyway, he ended up getting something else up here which is working out much better for us both. But I know that feeling of mixed excitement and uncertainty. I hope it all works out for you both in the end!

Tina - that's awful! So scary!! When things like that happen it just guts me. I can't even imagine having that happen at a school close to me. Too horrible for words. I hope your kids are ok. I'm sure it will take awhile to feel safe again after something like that happening so close to home. 

As far as the "Just knowing" stuff, I swore I was out the cycle I got my BFP...I was convinced I would "just know" because I feel like I'm pretty deeply in touch with my body....but I had no idea....granted it did end in a miscarriage, so maybe I was tapped into the fact that there was something not right about the pregnancy....who knows. Anyway, you're not out till you're out!!

AFM - THANK THE LORD IN HEAVEN I FINALLY GOT A POSITIVE OPK THIS MORNING!!! Excuse the all caps, I just am so excited and relieved. I had dark lines before when I thought O was coming, but this one was a 100% no-questions positive. I wanted to kiss that stupid pee stick, but I contained myself because...well, pee. Timing is great too, since it's the weekend and both hubby and I are home with time to DTD. Fingers crossed I'll get my temp spike finally tomorrow or tuesday and then I'll be officially in the TWW once again. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Katie....thx. I don't mean to complain. Sorry if it comes off that way. OH says im always negative. Lol. But he needs to take a step back and see....nada positive going on. :). Awesome on your opk!!! I remember my first one last month. I was like a kid on Christmas!!

9DPO for me. Tick tock. Lol. Not sure whats worse....the TWW or the wait until you get the next positive opk when you figure youre out that month.

But...must stay positive. I'm going to focus on food. Anyone have some good ideas of healthy eating now?


----------



## babydust1516

It is definitely rough but I know whatever happens will be the right thing.

Katie I'm so happy you got you positive O test! Idk if I O'd yet but no signs of AF and i haven't had a positive preg test yet. I haven't tested in two days though. Maybe I'm just ovulating now too. Hopefully that's the case :). Filberts crossed.

Tina I am so sorry for what happened near you. I'm a school teacher and worry about that every day. It's too close to home for comfort.


----------



## TTTTina

As of now I do believe there was 2 killed and 4 hurt in the hosptial. 

It will take a while to feel safe again. It is just awful.

Babydust I would feel afraid every moment with all these shootings that just happen. You never think it'll happen by you and then it does.


----------



## babydust1516

We heard immediately when it happened. I am so sorry for everything that is happening near you Tina. I heard the same thing about two being killed (one being the shooter) and a few injured. What also shocked em was that I read an article and the shooter had JUST been crown freshman homecoming prince and was on the football team. What made me feel amazing was that the football team at the school was in the district finals that evening and the team that they were supposed to play decided to forfeit the game because of what happened and they felt as though the football team deserved it. It makes me remember that there are still good people in this world. I feel so sad for those families going through pain though. 

I am getting so anxious to know if I am pregnant or not. My boobs have begun to hurt worse, but (fingers crossed) no signs of AF. I am thinking I may have O'd later than I usually do. I don't want to test for fear of another BFN, but I feel like I just want an answer lol.


----------



## Cupoftea3

Wayhay for ovulating!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin: welcome back to the 2ww!

I'm happy too, I've had tired and achy eyes for months which I put down to lots of things, but recently it was so bad I finally went to the doctor. They gave me some drops and told me not to wear lenses for 6 weeks, and the difference is huge! I feel so much better, can't believe I was putting up with it.

Lots of anxiety in this group this month eh? I reckon there'll be at least one bfp...


----------



## TTTTina

Yeah. He was young. It is sad to hear. He had just broken up with his girlfriend a bit ago so that probably has a factor into it.

I sure hope all of us get our bfps, but I hope at least one of us gets one this time!!!! Fxd


----------



## babydust1516

One BFP would be amazing! Two would be super great...but I am hoping we all get it this month...we have all been through so much!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Er... Has the layout and whole look of the website changed for everyone or just me?! I don't like it, it's so different!


----------



## TTTTina

I always use it on my phone and it hasn't changed for me, at least not yet


----------



## Katie_A

Nothing has changed for me Cupoftea...weird!

Just a quick update: Officially 1DPO today! Finally, finally! We DTD the 2 days before, and on O day, so have everything crossed that we'll get our BFP! I got a positive on a FRER at 9DPO last time, so I really don't think I'll be able to wait and hold out until 14DPO. Will try to wait until the 8th but will probably test on the 5th. Waiting waiting waiting...just the worst.


----------



## TTTTina

Well I hope you get your bfp again and it sticks!!!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Ooooh I see now what I did! I accidentally switched to "mobile view" from desktop. Got it back now! :dohh:

I'm loving the positivity Katie! 

How's everyone doing in their waits? 

I got a new potential client today, but they want me to travel 40 mins each way. I don't know whether to take them on or not! Might just charge a lot extra?


----------



## TTTTina

I am just waiting for af to show up so I can move on to the next cycle. I hope it's not early or late but on time, between the 30th and 2nd since it's what my apps say lol. Is 40 mins out something you'd be willing to do? I'd probably charge a bit more for gas


----------



## babydust1516

I'm officially on cd1. Got my period at 3 in the morning. I'm feeling really good about this cycle. We are using preseed and I'm buying an O kit. Katie I'm keeping my Fx for you! Cupoftea I would just charge extra also! :)


----------



## Cupoftea3

Oh babydust sorry about your period but really loving the pma. You're an inspiration lady!

I'm 5 dpo and my boobs are a little sore. It's funny how excited you can get about sore boobs and cramps!! 

How long does everyone else have left this cycle?


----------



## TTTTina

Between 1-4 days but with the way I'm feeling I'm thinking she'll show today/tonight, or tomorrow like a couple of my apps say


----------



## babydust1516

Cupoftea I'm trying very very hard to stay positive :) it's all I can do right now! Can't wait for it to be gone and my tww!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Hello all

How is everyone? Tina any sign of :witch: yet? Babydust how are doing? And how Ms E and Katie?

Last night I had cramps and felt like she was coming for me definitely, but now the feeling's gone. Good sign?? I really hope it was implantation!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Hi cup of tea....I was so nervous to update my sig as I don't' want to jinx myself!!
but, I did as AF didn't arrive yesterday nor today. But, as I'm laying on the couch feeling so nauseous...needed to distract myself!

Wishing everyone the best and tons of BFP real soon!!

How are all the ladies feeling?


----------



## TTTTina

I have the cramps definitely. She hasn't shown yet but I know she will. I had a couple of glasses of wine last night and started to feel it, so I just sucked it up and took a test and bfn so I drank more and was sad lol. I'm sure she'll show today or tomorrow. Even tho I knew I wasn't pregnant I was still heart broken to see the "not" in front of the pregnant.

Did you test Ms E? That's awesome you got a bfp!!!!!!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Awwww Tina....hang in there! Cramps stink! Fingers crossed for you.

I did test. After I kept getting lines on my hcg, i poas on Tuesday. 
Thanks! I'm shocked, lol


----------



## Cupoftea3

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations Ms Elisabeth!!!! Woooohooooo! How are you feeling?? Tell us - did you have any signs or symptoms before the AF no show? Were you surprised? Have you told the mr? Sooo happy for you!

Sorry Tina about your cramps and sadness :hugs: Keep going! It'll be worth it in the end...


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thanks cupoftea....so...I was playing around with my wondfo hcg pregnancy strips...had so many why not..that was sunday (9dpo). I got a light line...but being a newbie thought it could be an evaporation or mistake. That night felt a little headache and nauseous...but whatever. Monday (10dpo). Nausea got worse...headache too. It was like...I was nauseous from my throat to my lungs...but not my stomach. Weird for me. So hcg that morning and evening again, a little darker. Umm....getting nervous. Tuesday OH said he was tired of my being sick and just to go test already. He was teasing before I was pregnant. So I did. Not expecting much. Its Tuesday and AF should arrive Friday. So i tested, wrapped it up and crawled back into bed (he was watching tv). I unwrapped it...looked at it...hid my head in the pillow and started crying. He looked, "yup, I was right"

Lol. I just kept saying...thats a dark line! Lol. So still nauseous with a crazy headache. No AF. Had blood work done this morning, won't hear till next week.

I'm in shock and feeling very very blessed. I'm almost 37. So engrained in my head this would take 6-12 months...not one. You know? So it's still a dreamworld for me. 

Im sending all you ladies whatever baby dust i had!!!!


----------



## TTTTina

I'm happy to hear it Ms E! 

AF showed up last night. Boo, at least now I can get on with cycle 5!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

UGH!! boo to AF! but you're right...onto the next. and for the next...BD when you can...and enjoy every moment! 

Wishing you all the best!! FX for you all!


----------



## Leens08

Hi all
I'm brand new to this forum, ttc, 1st IVF this cycle, 2 failed IUI's. I realised that I'm going to have to speak to people before I lose my mind, people who are not in our situation are so insensitive so I've stopped speaking to people in general, I don't go to friends or family functions, I don't see other people except for at work, the only people who don't p*ss me off are the ones on these forums so I decided to sign up instead of stalking (big step for me). I have trust issues, I think it's because I'm opening up my heart to love a child month after month and then being let down, it's giving me serious trust issues, does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## babydust1516

Elizabeth I am so very happy for you. I'm getting anxious and nervous for this month. I'm thinking positive but I'm scared of the what ifs...

Leens welcome! It's so hard when we don't have someone who understands what we are going through...just last night my hubby's sister put her 2 cents in when we were talking about having a baby at some point (she doesn't know we are ttc) and said she doesn't think we should right now and that we should wait. I kept my mouth shut but I was so iriotated. She made my wedding planning miserable and i don't need her making this experience the same way. Trying to keep my head up though.


----------



## Cupoftea3

Hi girls

Welcome Leens! Glad you can join us. I'm sorry you're finding it tough, or is really stressful isn't it? I'm so glad I have this outlet where it's normal to be a little crazy, and then I don't need to talk about it in appropriately to other people... Though I probably still do that too! I can relate to what you're saying about trust. It feels like such a miracle, and I honestly just feel quite unworthy of it. It very humbling! 

Tina you were spot on. I'm sorry! I got AF too today, so now we're in sync! Bring on the next month. My hubby reassured me that we will "not leave the bedroom" at the right timing this month which is quite a change in attitude. That means a lot actually! I hope you're ok. 

Babydust sorry about your sister in law. That must have been hard to take - especially when she doesn't know about the miscarriage. Of she found out she would probably feel terrible about saying those things. Well done for being strong about it. How long do you have to wait now?

How's Katie and Ms Elisabeth?

Love to you ladies


----------



## Cupoftea3

Blimey sorry about all the spelling mistakes!


----------



## babydust1516

I honestly don't know if she would feel bad for what she said if she knew about the MC. It's sad to say but she's very much all about herself. I feel very uncomfortable going to his parents house unless the hubby is with me because she is there. She makes me always feel bad and such. I am on CD 5 and ready to start dtd. We are going to do it every other day or every two days until I get a positive opk and then we will hopefully do it two days in a row. I know if you do it too much it effects his sperm counts because he doesn't have enough time to regenerate for it. I have done way too much research! Lol


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Hi guys. I'm just checking in you gals. FX for you! How are we looking?


----------



## babydust1516

Actually just realized I said I'm on cd 5 but I'm actually on CD 6. Don't want to add time to my cycle lol. DTD today so here we go. Fingers crossed...:)


----------



## TTTTina

I've been feeling depressed last few days and not wanting to talk to anyone or do anything. Now I have this really bad sore throat on one side so I looked in the mirror and my tonsil is all swollen and red and has pus spots all over it so I'm going to the doctor tomorrow. This is not helping the depressed feeling at all.

Welcome leens!!


----------



## Leens08

Thanks cupoftea and babydust, very new to this forum so I'm still learning lol. I think the worst part is everybody feeling sorry for me when they do know, it doesn't help that I also lost my mom earlier this year. I am a strong person, much stronger than the rest of my family, I've never relied on them, never asked them for anything but they feel sorry for me which makes me feel like crap. You know there are things going on in their lives that I could pity them for but I don't because I have some respect! Is this just me??? ps: know what you mean about sister-in-laws...I had the same problem with mine, their problem is that you are now the daughter-in-law, emphasis on the word daughter so they test their family to see if they will stand with them, I don't have that problem any more because I showed my bitch-side to the whole family and now they are very careful what they say to me, plus they respect me for standing up for myself to ALL of them (sister-in-law still thinks I'm a cow but nobody cares), show your bitch side - she will back off, things will be awkward at first but in the end it will be better!

On a lighter note...woo hoo!!! After running to the emergency and begging nurses to help after hours for my 2 IUI's, my first IVF injection I did myself last night (hubs is useless - so petrified of needles).


----------



## Leens08

Thanks cupoftea and babydust, very new to this forum so I'm still learning lol. I think the worst part is everybody feeling sorry for me when they do know, it doesn't help that I also lost my mom earlier this year. I am a strong person, much stronger than the rest of my family, I've never relied on them, never asked them for anything but they feel sorry for me which makes me feel like crap. You know there are things going on in their lives that I could pity them for but I don't because I have some respect! Is this just me??? ps: know what you mean about sister-in-laws...I had the same problem with mine, their problem is that you are now the daughter-in-law, emphasis on the word daughter so they test their family to see if they will stand with them, I don't have that problem any more because I showed my bitch-side to the whole family and now they are very careful what they say to me, plus they respect me for standing up for myself to ALL of them (sister-in-law still thinks I'm a cow but nobody cares), show your bitch side - she will back off, things will be awkward at first but in the end it will be better!

On a lighter note...woo hoo!!! After running to the emergency and begging nurses to help after hours for my 2 IUI's, my first IVF injection I did myself last night (hubs is useless - so petrified of needles).:winkwink:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Aww tina....feel better. Rest!!!


----------



## Katie_A

Hi Gals!

Welcome Leens :hi: I'm glad you found your way here and decided to post! It's super tough to be going through something so challenging and feel like no one around you understands. None of my friends are really even thinking about kids at this point...and when I had my MC I didn't want to talk to anyone about it...it just felt so awful. I hope you're able to open up here if you feel like it, I know you'll get lots of support!

CONGRATS ELIZABETH!!! So excited for you that you got your BFP so soon after everything you've been through! Isn't it the best feeling? FX for a sticky bean and fantastic 9 months!

Sorry to hear you're sick again Tina, sounds awful! I'm actually sick too, just a nasty cold, but it's got me feeling really down :(

Sorry about your sister in law Babydust...my MIL said some insensitive things about my MC and it just made me feel so crummy that I wish I hadn't even told her. I mean I think she was trying to be supportive in her own way, but apparently she's under the impression that MCs are caused by women not "taking care of themselves"...blegh. The worst. 

AFM... CD8 today and of course I caved and tested yesterday and today...BFN. I got a positive on CD9 last time and it was a pretty good clear line so I thought maybe I'd get a super faint one this early if I am indeed preggo again...but no. Maybe I implanted later but I'm feeling like it's a no for me this cycle. Guess we'll see. Gonna just keep testing till AF shows I think...I have stacks of cheapie tests so might as well use 'em! 

:hugs: all around!


----------



## TTTTina

Went to the doctor today, I have strep throat. Boo. Got some antibiotics so hopefully it goes away soon!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Aww Tina step throat is nasty! Poor you :hugs: hope you feel better very soon - the antibiotics will help a heap. Sorry you're feeling low too, totally understand though. It's a bit of a roller coaster! 

Katie that's a shame your mil said what she said. How does she know how well you were looking after yourself? And a m/c does not mean that, it happens so often and they're never sure why! Though maybe she means it from the point of view that going forward she wants to make sure you're better taken care of. Which is always nice?! My mil knows we're trying, and last time I saw her she pointed out an article on fertility. Oh I really hope she isn't going to start suggested all sorts of vitamins and remedies...

Babydust go get busy!! Can you not do it every day? That's what I was planning on for this cycle?!

Afm, my "AF" turned out to just be spotting which is still there but not proper flow yet. I've had this a few times before flow, and it plays mind games with me. It's so small that if it just went away I would def think I was prego, but it's never just gone away! Just need to try not to think about it. It lasts up to 4 days which seems really long.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thx katie. Its....still unreal. FX for you. Keep testing. Why not right?

TTTTina. .ugh, sorry you're sick! At least you got meds to clear it up. Sucks!


----------



## TTTTina

I hate strep throat. I've had it before a couple times, and also just viral crap, since I was 14. It sucks. I hope it starts clearing up so I can do smep! 

I hate it when af plays tricks. Mine is just getting done


----------



## Katie_A

Tested with a FRER today at 9dpo which is when I got my BFP last time, and massive BFN, not even anything that could be construed as a line. I'm confident I'm out this month...I know it's not over till AF shows, but I'm pretty sure. Feeling pretty down right about now. Why can't we just snap our fingers and be pregnant? How the hell do people get pregnant by accident??? Blegh.


----------



## Cupoftea3

Blegh indeed! I don't know! I'm sorry, that bfn is just so horrible and empty. 

I'm confused. I had 3.5 days of "spotting" - barely anything, just pink cm! Now it's gone. AF is due today, and I did a test but bfn. I will see what happens in the next couple of days but not sure what to think at the moment...:shrug:


----------



## babydust1516

Cupoftea I am hoping that the spotting was a good sign for you! Fingers crossed.

Katie I am thinking of you. It's so hard when people are so insensitive. We are definitely in the same boat. 

Tina I hope you start to feel better girl! You just can't catch a break. I'm so sorry.

AFM...I'm on cd 9. We have decided to do it here and there until my O week and the. Dtd every other night and two nights in a row when I O. I have heard that if you dtd every other night then the guys sperm isn't as good and the count is lower because it doesn't give the guy enough tI'm to recouperate..
i figure every other day and then two days in a row will hopefully get the job done. We are also using preseed so I'm keeping my fingers crossed :)


----------



## TTTTina

Hopefully it is a good sign cupoftea!! Fxd!

I just can't catch a break but the antibiotics are starting to kick in so I'm feeling better so In 2 days we will start dtd every other day till I get a pos opk, then 3 days in a row then skip one day then do it one more time and hope for the best!! We will also be using preseed. I hope cycle 5 is it!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Checking in on you ladies! Wishing you all the best and lots of BD!

Ttttina....hope you get well soon!

Cupoftea....FX for you!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Thanks Ms E! How are you doing? Do you have many symptoms? Have you been to the doc?

Katie how's it going? Any sign of AF or anything else?! Hope you're hanging in there...

Tina I hope your throat is getting better. Have you O'd yet? 

How are things with babydust? I've lost track where you are - 2ww? 

I got AF properly and was fine about it, but then I spent the day with my 6 year old cousin and felt pretty down the next day. Her mum - my aunt - had her in her 40s and only had 5% chance with IVF, but it happened! She thinks it was down to a lot of prayer and acupuncture. I might think about that if this month doesn't work... Anyone else given it a go or heard good things?


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Went to the dr...scheduled for u/s Wednesday. I feel like I have constant flu. Lol. Nausea stinks!! But, in the end...worth it.


----------



## TTTTina

My throat is definitely feeling better. I have no o'd yet that I know of. Going to start using opks this afternoon.


----------



## babydust1516

I'm on cd14 right now. Took an O test this morning and still negative. Should o in the next two days though...keeping my fingers crossed since I'm still unsure of how long my cycle will be my normal cycles are 28 days but last cycle after the MC was 31 days. Praying I O soon and have a Bfp by the end of the cycle because hubby leaves on sunday for 6 months...we will see one another occisionally on the weekends but hopefully we don't have to worry about baby making at that point :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

babydust - sending you all the babydust in the world! wishing you and your DH the best!!!

ttttina - how are you feeling? throat any better?

cupoftea - did you look into acupuncture? I hear great things about it for all sorts of needs.


----------



## TTTTina

I am feeling ojay. My throat is definitely better. Last week was a horrible week for me, I thought it'd never end. I've been so discouraged by not getting pregnant yet that I'm not excited about trying anymore and it's making me lack in bding. Took an opk today, was negative.


----------



## babydust1516

So I'm on CD16 and opk still says neg but def felt like I o'd last night. We dtd cd 8,10,13,and 15. I am hopefully covered. I am thinking the kit just didn't see if this cycle because maybe it was quick? Idk. Filberts crossed.


----------



## Cupoftea3

Yes maybe that's it- I'm sure it can be so quick sometimes we can just miss it with OPKs. Do you temp at all? Really hope this cycle works for you guys, there's no reason why not. 

Bring on this new cycle! We are going at it every day this month. Haven't tried that yet so why not eh?! :thumbup:

Glad your throats better Tina. Don't lose heart, this is a fresh new month and this could be it - you only need the one!


----------



## babydust1516

That's ks I hope it works for you too! It would really make me feel so good and being that my husband is going away for a bit it'll give me something to look forward to and something to do.


----------



## babydust1516

I definitely lied...we dtd on cd6, 10, 13, 15 abd 16...nervousssssss as all hell now lol


----------



## Cupoftea3

Why is he away so long? Are you used to it? Will be praying for you!


----------



## babydust1516

I'll take all the prayers I can get. He's going to the state police academy and it's 6 months long.


----------



## babydust1516

Alright ladies...how's it going? I should be somewhere around 4-5dpo...Praying hard!


----------



## TTTTina

No idea where I'm at in my cycle. I didn't really opk. We also didn't bd too much as I was just not into it this cycle. We have bd more after I o'd I'm sure, just not really sure when I od....or if i did lol. My phone apps say af is supposed to be here between 28th and 30th. So since i dont think we did it this month here is to hoping I get a Christmas bfp!


----------



## babydust1516

Well I'll still keep my fingers crossed for you this month! I have had slight cramps here and there. Possibly implantation? Def not getting my hopes up. A little dizzy here and there, nausea the other night, and just used the bathroom and (tmi) had some creamy whitish cm...i almost remember that's how it started last time, BUT there's so many possibilities. I'm somewhere between 5-6 dpo...Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cupoftea3

Ooo well sounds good babydust!

My hubby was away the last 3 days (so much for doing it every day ha!!) and got back late today. OPK was dark positive this morning and this afternoon very slightly lighter but still positive and we bd. So, do you think we might have caught it? I still don't understand how to use OPK properly, do you count 12-24 hours after it first goes dark or when it stops being dark??


----------



## babydust1516

I don't understand how to use them either lol...i ended up throwing mine out becaue it wasn't showing "yes" at all and i could feel i was Oing...so i feel like the test wasn't picking it up since i was only testing in the morning and it was a digital...fingers crossed for you! I want to test so bad already but know i can't lol...


----------



## TTTTina

Fx'd for you that this is it!!!


----------



## babydust1516

Thanks ladies...I'm so exhausted. Work is kicking my butt right now lol.


----------



## TTTTina

Ms E......how are you feeling???


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Hi TTTTina.

I can't diagnose this. Lol. I'm feeling like I'm full from my throat to my ribs....no burning so pain. Just full like nauseous bUT not in my stomach. Whatever that is. Lol

Besides that...waiting to wake up one morning and go "ah ha. ...there you are! " Right now. Belly is just there. Lol

How's everyone else?


----------



## babydust1516

So I am very tempted to test tomorrow...ill be about 9dpo i think?...All of the sudden out of nowhere my boobs started to hurt halfway through the work day. Also, I am noticing (tmi warning) when I wipe I have a decent amount of milky white cm...keeping my fingers crossed.

Katie any update?


----------



## TTTTina

I am ready for af to show so I can get on with next cycle since I'm sure it's not happening this cycle as we barely bd at all. Still hoping for a Christmas bfp! 

Fxd for you babydust!


----------



## babydust1516

thanks Tina! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and your hubby as well. A Thanksgiving BFP would be nice but omg a Christmas BFP would be amazing. Either way it is a blessing!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Awww, thanksgiving BFP, Christmas BFP...new year BFP.....

All well deserved. fx ladies!


----------



## TTTTina

Cramps should be illegal before even starting to bleed. Af is supposed to come in 2-5 days so I'm hoping sooner so I can get onto the next cycle!!


----------



## TTTTina

Haha I found it funny
 



Attached Files:







Oprah You Get a Car.jpg
File size: 74.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babydust1516

Hahaha omg just literally laughed out loud! AF just showed up today so hopefully a christmas bfp is in my future!


----------



## TTTTina

I'm sorry af showed babydust! Here's to us both getting a Christmas bfp!!!!

Happy thanksgiving to you all!!


----------



## babydust1516

Thanks Tina! I hope so too! And jaipur thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Hello ladies

How is everyone? We've just had a week in Rome, it was gorgeous! Very romantic. Now back down to earth!

Sorry about AF babydust, here's to a Christmas pregnancy. How special would that be?! 

Tina any sign of AF yet? You must be due any day? I think I have 3 days left, not really been thinking about it this cycle as there's been loads going on which is great! 

How's Ms E and Katie?


----------



## TTTTina

AF showed today. Yay now onto this cycle!


----------



## Cupoftea3

I think I've got mine too. Starting to feel a bit surprised and discouraged it hasn't happened yet - I really thought that most people would get pregnant within 3 months. I mean, I know it takes everyone different amounts of time but I just assumed it would happen quickly for us. I need to hear someone say this is normal.... It is right?! :wacko: How's everyone else feeling about it?


----------



## babydust1516

It can definitely be normal to take longer! We are going on our third cycle since the MC and our chances are extremely slim since hubby is hardly home because of training. I should O right around the next time he comes home but he's not home until a Friday and I could O on that Thursday. Hopefully my body will be kind and hold off an extra day for us :)


----------



## TTTTina

I thought it would happen sooner too. It is normal to take longer but was really hoping I would be pregnant by now. It is definitely discouraging. Not gonna let anything get in the way of us smeping it this month tho! Today the cramps are horrible! I hate it. Lol


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Omg cupoftea....I'm so jealous! Love love love rome!!! SOOOO jealous!!!

I remember dr told me 6-12 months of trying of trying is normal. Course I'm old so...lol, add a few months. But she explained I'm waiting a month....to catch an egg in 12 hours. So patience and relaxing is key. Most of my friends...as soon as they stopped trying....poof!


----------



## TTTTina

My doctor told me we could come in after 6 months of trying and we could talk about stuff. Do a SA and test my thyroid and see from there. I've heard 12 months too but I'm happy I have the option of going in after this cycle if i need to and they'll be willing to do something. We didn't really try last month tho and nothing happened. Boo


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Good to check things out. I had too many tests done...but glad i know i need more vitamins now...rather than later.


----------



## babydust1516

Hopefully the fact that hubby and I can only try for two nights really will mean that his swimmers catch my egg because I am not so stressed out about it...being that I know our chances are slim right now, I have stopped obsessing so much.


----------



## babydust1516

Hey! How's everyone been?

I got to visit my hubby today at the academy. The time spent together was amazing! The two hour car ride there and back was no good. I had way too much time to think. Thinking about how I would almost be four months along had we not lost the baby was hard. Thinking about how we didn't get pregnant last month before he left and now depending on one or two days here and there to get pregnant is extremely hard. He just called me for our nightly conversation and I cried the whole time. I know he isn't mad at me for it but I still feel like he is. I just feel like while men do mourn the loss also and feel sad, they also don't understand how truly hard it is on us women. I told him it's very hard for me knowing that we could potentially be pushing off getting pregnant until June. that's a full year since we got married and something we didn't want to do. While I love the fact that he is trying to better his and our future, I also feel resentment towards the fact that he isn't home enough for something that we both want so bad. Please don't think I am a bad person for saying all of this, I just really needed to vent. I love my husband, but the loneliness and emptiness I feel with not being pregnant and him not being home is truly tearing me up day by day. I don't feel like myself at times and that scares me too. I am trying to be as positive as I can but its so difficult. 

Ok rant over! :)


----------



## Cupoftea3

Oh babydust that sounds like a lot to deal with, I'm really truly sorry that it's hard but well done for getting through it. How much will you get to see each other now? 

I've been so busy lately I've not been thinking much about ttc. I suppose that's a good thing, but I have lost the initial hopeful excitement I had at the beginning, you know?! 

How's Katie and Tina?


----------



## TTTTina

Sorry you had to go thru any of that babdust! Hopefully the couple of days you have gets it done! 

I have lost all the excitement of it all. Getting af every month for the last 5 months just brought me down. I keep seeing people announcing their pregnant on facebook and yeah good for them but I think why is it not happening for me. So im feeling pretty down. Makes me want to give up trying. I've been not in the mood lately cuz I think well what's the point it's not gonna happen anyway. Just been pretty down lately.


----------



## babydust1516

I've started to lose the excitement too...I am slightly hopeful but not nearly as much with a cut down on our time to dtd. We will get to see one another every other weekend to dtd when he comes home and the weekends that he doesn't come home I can go and visit him on Sundays. Like I said, there is still a slight chance but not a big enough one for me to get excited about. That's why I had a complete meltdown. I haven't been feeling too hot lately either. Idk what is going on with me but I am ready to feel like myself again! :)


----------



## Cupoftea3

Hello ladies

How is everyone? Any symptoms this month? Will there be any Christmas testing going on? I think I will test Christmas Eve so I can relax and drink without thinking about it... Or have an amazing Christmas present!

I have to admit I'm symptom spotting, which I have been so good and resisting for a while! I have some slight cramps, slightly sore boobs, and felt a bit nauseous on the bus today. Haha you'd think by month 5 I wouldn't be doing this anymore! 

Hope you're all well and enjoying advent. How's the Christmas preparation going? Do you get to see your hubby babydust?!

Ms E how's the pregnancy? Katie are you ok- you've been very quiet for a while! Hope you're well Tina!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

hi guys. been thinking of you ladies! I was at the mall yesterday, and asked santa to bring all my TTC friends the :bfp: they deserve. i'm sure he thought I was crazy. but...that's really all I need! :xmas16:

afm...just left the dr. need to schedule my NT scan tomorrow. sort of freaks me out. I know all is well...but still...sort of like a hurdle I need to get over. oh, and seeing the "high risk" stamped on my chart doesn't help. i'm old, but damn, must it be stamped in red? :shrug:

so, odd...I didn't gain any weight...but my pants are getting snug. LOL. so....did I lose but gain in baby fat? LOL 

so, I hope everyone is using their OPK and temping!


----------



## TTTTina

I've felt really discouraged again this month and we didn't bd at all anytime near o time so no Christmas bfp for me. I think I'm just not gonna try the next couple months and just have sex whenever we feel like it, or not do It at all if I don't feel like it. If we do I'll probably try to make it around when my phone apps day I'm oing but if not I'll be okay. My birthday is in feb so even not trying it'd be a nice birthday present


----------



## babydust1516

Cupoftea when is AF due? What CD are you on?

I am on CD19. I believe I O'd 3 days ago. I have been feeling off but I know it's WAY too soon for symptoms. We will see what happens. Yesterday (tmi warning) I had a gush of cm out of now where. I have still been having think, wet cm today too. I am hoping that maybe it's the start of something soon?

Tina keep your chin up. I will be praying for you guys.

Ms E how far along are you? I am so happy for you. Thank you for the wish to Santa for all of us. :) Hopefully he helps us all out!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Hi babydust. I'm 10 weeks. Still shocking to me. I just feel so lucky....especially about to turn 37. Gulp! But...feeling well. 

Just wish you all the best ladies. Until then...be happy, healthy and positive


----------



## Cupoftea3

Ah Ms E thank you for the good wishes! Very excited for you!nlet us know how the appt goes. Have you told many people yet? Do you have many symptoms?

Tina I'm sorry you're feeling discouraged, but think the relaxed attitudes a good one. It takes the stress off! I'm been like that too recently, just trying to think of other things in my life and if it happens then it will be a gorgeous surprise. But I know I can't force it to happen!

Babydust lets hope that's a good sign. I love your positivity always! I'm not even sure what day I'm on but I think I'm about the same as you if not a couple of days ahead maybe. Im pretty sure I should be able to test Christmas Eve or the day before, and that shouldnt be too soon. I'm really excited about this Christmas! :happydance:


----------



## babydust1516

I really want to hold out testing until Christmas eve but idk if I'll be able to. I'm only 4dpo and itching to know but it's definitely not possible yet. We shall see :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Ooohhhh....Christmas test!!

Symptoms for me.....oh yes....constant nausea. Dont get me started on the nipples! Lol. Par for the course right? Haven't really told many. Parents and close girlfriend. But thats it. Paranoid i guess? Maybe after my NT scan ill chill out...or into the second trimester. 

Wishing you all the best of egg meets sperm!


----------



## babydust1516

Thanks! It means a lot! Are you going to find out the gender?


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Oh yes.....I'm not a HUGE fan of yellow and green. Lol

Just easier in my eyes


----------



## babydust1516

I'm 10-11dpo and still bfn. Had really bad nausea and acid rereflux that kept me up all night two nights ago. I guess it was just wishful thinking that I might have a Bfp by now :-/ we shall see!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Merry Christmas all! Has it been a good one?

I got a bfn Christmas Eve closely followed by AF. I've been feeling miffed today, especially as my hubby is away during the important time this cycle. This is a long hard process!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

ugh, sorry cupoftea....wishing dh was close to give you a hug!

i'll send you one! :hugs:


----------



## babydust1516

I am so sorry cupoftea! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. 

I got to spend Christmas with the hubby so that was definitely a treat for me. I also have off this week from school so that makes me double happy. 

Plans for new years anyone?


----------



## TTTTina

Going to a couple parties for the new years. Having some glasses of wine, and a champagne toast at new years. After feeling so discouraged the passed couple months and not doing any bding barely at all, I think i am going to plan on smeping again, but we will see what happens.


----------



## Cupoftea3

Hello all and happy new year!

How is everyone and how were your Christmasses? Hope you had a good one, glad you got to be with the hubby babydust! 

Tina that's great, you go for it! What's smeping?? I've started taking evening primrose oil, hoping it will do good things. I read it's supposed to improve the quality of your cm, so maybe it will be a more welcoming place! Will see how it goes!

Me and my hub are living with my parents and have been now for 6 months. He has a job interview in 10 days so we will know then where we will be, and can make a decision to move. I do wonder if all this uncertainty and not having our own space is actually having an affect. I think the psyche and subconscious really plays an important part!


----------



## TTTTina

Happy new year! Smep is sperm meets egg plan. I was planning on starting it the last couple months but was too discouraged to do anything at all.


----------



## babydust1516

We just relaxed for new years which was amazing! I get to see him when I go visit on sunday and then he comes home the following weekend.

Tina have you tried preseed yet?

Tina and Cupoftea I'm praying for both of you!


----------



## TTTTina

Yes, I tried preseed a couple months ago. We have been following the smep method and have been using preseed as well so we will see. I do know that from now on I'm going to go into this with the mentality of thinking It's just not going to happen again for us and definitely won't be symptom spotting ever anymore....i just won't be able to help it, but even with that mentality I'll still try, I just won't be so upset when af shows cuz I'll expect it and it'll put less pressure on me when bding cuz I won't be so anxious to see if it worked.....did any of that make sense? Lol


----------



## Cupoftea3

Yes it makes sense, I think I already have been thinking that way. I don't mean to be negative, I'm just not expecting it. I don't know if that's the right way to think - maybe if I was more hopeful then it would have happened by now???!?!? Or maybe I'm just trying to stay sane... 

I'm really tired at the moment and don't know why. I keep thinking I should make the most of sleeping while I have that luxury...and I worry that I won't be able to handle the lack of sleep when I do have a baby so maybe I shouldn't be wishing for it so much?!!! I guess you rise to the challenge though. I worry too much.

I'm going to go and google smep now, never heard of it before! 

Thanks for your prayer babydust. I will hold you in mine too. Is your hubby away again now?


----------



## babydust1516

That all made sense! I know exactly what you're talking about!

He is gone until the 16th. We got to see each other a lot over the holiday so that was really nice! Can't wait to see him again though. I go visit this Sunday :)


----------



## TTTTina

I don't want to sound negative either but I just can't help that being my mentality. I worry too much about things too. Even the littlest things.


----------



## TTTTina

Just thought I'd bring some laughs. Well it made me laugh lol
 



Attached Files:







f26e0d09c9091e9d43a19917b048bc47.jpg
File size: 119.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## babydust1516

Lol Tina those are priceless! How's everyone feeling and been? I'm thinking of you ladies and sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers out for all of us!


----------



## TTTTina

Lol yes they were. I like the pregnancy test one cuz that's how I felt when I'd take them. Lol. I have come down with a cold but dh and DS had it so of course I got it lol. It's making my head miserable, all stuffy and crappy. Where are you at in your cycle??


----------



## TTTTina

Yes please!
 



Attached Files:







ttc-meme.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babydust1516

Lol that's too funny...

I didn't want to say anything too soon but I am pregnant! I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow and I'm measuring about 5 days behind. Not a big deal though. It's not a huge difference and the baby had a heartbeat! I didn't get to see any of that last time. I'm a nervous wreck to say the least since I m8scarried in September. Ironically I'm due in September this time around! September 3rd is my due date. Based on my ovulation date I knew I'd be measuring at least 3 days behind so I'm not worried. I am still going by the due date they gave me though so tomorrow I'll be 8 weeks! Crazy, scary, exciting, etc. Lol


----------



## TTTTina

Congrats! That's exciting!! How are you feeling?


----------



## babydust1516

Honestly I feel good which is both nice and scary...I'm mostly just exhausted and always hungry. I'm 10w2d today and my next u/s is the 25th. I'm a nervous wreck after my mc to say the least.


----------



## Cupoftea3

Oh Babydust that's wonderful!! Many many congratulations, here's wishing you a very happy and healthy 9m!! Did you suspect anything in your 2ww?

I've been out of the loop for a while- haven't gone completely, just wanting to stay away from obsessing. It seems to have done the trick, it only occurred to me today to check where I am in my cycle and realised tomorrow I'll be late. I might wait a few more days though! 

How are you Tina?


----------



## babydust1516

I didn't have any signs until about 11dpo and I was so so sick. Acid reflux and nausea kept me up all night. Thought I was getting a bug. It was bad. Got my bfp at 14dpo and it was so so faint! I'm now 11w1d and slowly starting to relax...veryrryyyy slowly lol. I'm due September 3rd which is labor day weekend lol and it's also the same month i lost my LO...it's very special for us to say the least.

Do you have any symtpoms? Ah I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## TTTTina

I am doing okay. Not expecting to get pregnant ever. Still trying, just not expecting. Af will be here in 7 days. Got symptoms of her so I'm sure she'll be here. Hopefully you get your bfp!


----------



## babydust1516

Tina I'm so sorry that it's been so difficult. Have you talked to your doctor about fertility issues? You're in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Hello girls

Tina how long have you been trying now? Did you get af? 

I got my af and now trying like mad! We're really gonna go for it this month, dtd twice today and will every day for the next week! I'm taking supplements and praying a lot lot! I have faith it's going to happen :happydance:

Babydust how are you feeling now? How's it progressing? Will you wait much longer before telling people or have you told lots yet?


----------



## TTTTina

Yes AF came and gone. We have been trying now for 5 months now. This will be our 6th month trying. I got this EPT home fertility kit for men and women and we did his and if we did It correctly, which It think we did, then it says his sperm count It's low. I know It's a store bought test but I think I'll message the doctor to see what she says


----------



## babydust1516

Cupoftea I'm keeping my fingers crossed for yout and sending prayers your way!

Tina...hopefully the doctor can confirm your suspicions and help you guys get on the right track. you're in my prayers also!

Afm...I'm 13w2d...and still a nervous wreck some days. Got to see the baby on Wednesday and it looks like a little person already.I can't wait to start feeling movement and get some confirmation daily. That's what's going to help me out a bit more. My husband is away at the state police academy training 80-90% of the time so I feel like I'm doing it alone most of the time even though I know he is as supportive as he can be right now!


----------



## TTTTina

How's everyone doing?? Feel like we just kind of stopped talking


----------

